# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  أصول سماع الشهادة في المواد المدنية و التجارية

## سالي جمعة

عنـــوان البحث
:
أصول سماع الشهادة في المواد المدنية و التجارية

مؤلـــف البحث
:
فايز كناكرية

المؤلفون المشاركون
:
فايز محمد ياسين كناكرية

معلومات النشر
:


معلومات اكادمية
:
إسم المشرف: الأستاذ المحامي مروان الحسين الهدف من البحث:لغايات التسجيل في نقابة المحامين النظاميين




المقدمة

الاثبات اداة يتحقق بها الخصوم من الوقائع القانونية التي يعتمدها القاضي وفق سلطته التقديرية بالاستناد الى احكام القانون والنظام العام، وللاثبات اهمية بالغة عندما يكون امام مجلس القضاء لما فيه من تأكيد لحق متنازع فيه له اثر قانوني بالدليل الذي اباحه القانون لاثبات ذلك الحق، ويمكن تعريف الاثبات بانه تكوين قناعة القاضي بخصوص وجود او عدم وجود واقعة قانونية تتعلق بموضوع النزاع، ولما كان محل الاثبات هو الواقعة القانونية أي انه يجب اثبات مصدر الحق المتنازع عليه عندما يطالب المدعي بحماية حق او مركز قانوني معين، فانه يجب بيان الحق الذي يطلب حمايته ويتطلب ذلك وجود قاعدة قانونية تحمي المصلحة التي يدعيها المدعي ومن ثم اثبات وقائع معينة تنطبق عليها القاعدة القانونية .
اما عبء الاثبات فيقع على الخصوم لان البينة من حق الخصوم وهم مكلفون باثبات الوقائع التي تصلح للاثبات وهو مبدأ يرجع الى ان تدخل القاضي اذا كان لاحد طرفي الدعوى فانه يخل بالمساواة فيما بينهما، بالاضافة الى ان الخصوم اقدر من القاضي على توجيه ادلة الدعوى لغايات اثبات الوقائع التي يتمسكون بها، وان المكلف باثبات الواقعة من الطرفين هو من يدعيها .
ووسائل الاثبات كما وردت بقانون البينات رقم (30) لسنة 1952 تنقسم الى عدة وسائل هي: الادلة الكتابية، الشهادة، القرائن، الاقرار، اليمين، المعاينة والخبرة، وبما ان القاعدة في الاثبات ان يكون بالكتابة الا ما استثناه المشرع لاسباب معقولة او لتعذر الحصول على الكتابة، فقد جاءت الشهادة في المرتبة الثانية من بين ادلة الاثبات، وذلك للعيوب التي قد تعترى الشهادة من محاباة وانتقام ورشوة وفساد ذمة وكذب ومبالغة، او مجرد خطأ او نسيان او عدم دقة الملاحظة او اشتغال الذهن بأمر اخر، وكثيراً ما تختلف اقوال الشهود عن حادثة عقب حودثها ولو انهم لا يقصدون الا قول الحق .

ولما كانت الكتابة تحصل في وقت لا نزاع فيه وتتقرر فيها الحقائق على طبيعتها، فعند تقديمها للقضاء تنطق بتلك الحقائق التي سبق اثباتها بدون غرض او خطأ او نسيان، كالشهود الذي يسمعون عند النزاع، ولذلك يتقيد القاضي بالكتابة ما لم يثبت انها مزورة او يثبت عكسها بالكتابة، اما شهادة الشهود فان للقاضي مطلق الحرية في تقديرها .
وقد افرد قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية جانباً من مواده لبيان الاجراءات الواجبة الاتباع في الاثبات، بحيث نظم ووضع قواعد اجرائية بهذا الخصوص لتكون بمثابة المنظم للقواعد الموضوعية التي تحدد طرق الاثبات، وقيمة كل طريقة ومحل الاثبات فقد وضع هذا القانون قواعد اجرائية تبين فيها الاجراءات التي يجب اتباعها عند سلوك سبل الاثبات المختلفة امام القضاء ومنها الاجراءات الخاصة بالشهود والتي نظمها في المواد (80-81) منه .
لهذا، فقد تناول هذا البحث في موضوعة تلك الاجراءات المتعلقة بشهادة الشهود، والتي نظمها قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية، من خلال اربع فصول، جاء الفصل الاول فيها ليتحدث عن دعوة الشاهد والفصل الثاني تحدث عن اداء الشهادة، اما الفصل الثالث فقد تناول موضوع سماع الشهادة في دعوى اصلية واخيراً جاء الفصل الرابع ليس علاقة القواعد الموضوعية للشهادة بادائها .



اصول سماع الشهادة
الفصل التمهيدي:
الشهادة هي طريق من طرق الاثبات قانوناً، وقد ورد النص عليها في المادة (72) من القانون المدني الاردني كواحدة من ادلة الاثبات، وهي احدى وسائل اثبات الحق المدعىبه، وتقوم على الاخبار الصادر من شخص امام القضاء بواقعة حدثت من غيره ويترتب عليها حق لغيره، فعندما يبلغ شخص بعد حلفه اليمين مجلس القضاء بما وقع تحت بصره او طرق سمعه من وقائع او اقوال أي ما رأه بام عينه او سمعه باذنه من وقائع او اقوال( ) فاننا نكون امام شهادة تؤدى في مجلس القضاء لأجل اثبات واقعة او حق يدعيه احد الخصوم ويستند الى شهادة ذلك الشاهد لاثبات دعواه او دحض ونفي ادعاء الخصم .

وقد نص قانون البينات الاردني رقم (30) لسنة 1952 في باب الادلة على الشهادة، واعتبرها من الادلة التي يمكن الاستناد اليها في اثبات الحق او نفي الادعاء الصادر من الخصم، وقد جعل قانون البينات القاعدة العامة في الشهادة هي جواز الاثبات بالشهادة في الالتزامات غير التعاقدية، اما في الالتزامات التعاقدية فقد اورد احكاماً خاصة يجب مراعاتها لجواز الاثبات بالشهادة وعدم جوازه، وقد اوضح القانون ان كل انسان تسمع شهادته ما لم يكن مجنوناً او صبياً لا يفهم معنى اليمين، الا ان للمحكمة في هذه الحالة الاخيرة ان تسمع اقوال الصبي الذي لا يفهم معنى اليمين وذلك على سبيل الاستدلال فقط .

اضافة الى ذلك فقد ترك القانون للمحكمة صلاحية تقدير قيمة الشهادة بناءاً على عدالة الشهود وسلوكهم وتصرفهم وغير ذلك من ظروف القضية دون حاجة الى تزكية، بحيث يجوز لها ان تأخذ من الشهادة القدر الذي تقنع بصحته وتترك الشهادة التي لا توافق الدعوى او شهادة الشهود التي لم تتفق مع بعضها البعض( )، اذ ان حصول القناعة لدى المحكمة من الامور المهمة، لهذا ترك القانون امر تقدير قيمة الشهادة الى وجدانها وضميرها وبالتالي فان عدم ذكر اسباب عدم الاطمئنان للشهادة لا يجعل الحكم قاصر عن التسبيب ولا يستلزم نقضه( )، كما ان لها ان ترجح بينة.
الفصل الاول 

على اخرى وفقاً لظروف الدعوى، بحيث تثبت لها صلاحية تقديرية في هذا الترجيح، اضافة الى ما سبق فقد وضع قانون البينات بعض الضوابط القيود بخصوص الادلاء بالشهادة، وذلك عندما منع بعض الاشخاص من الادلاء بالشهادة كالموظفين الا اذا اذنت السلطة المختصة لهم بذلك.
ان اداء الشهادة مرتبط باجراءات تهدف الى تنظيم عملية اداء الشهادة، ولما كان هناك صلة وثيقة بين قانون البينات واجراءاته بشكل لا يمكن الفصل بينهما فقد ارتأينا ان نتناول بعض قواعد الاثبات الخاصة بالشهود من الناحية الموضوعية بشيء مقتضب، اذ ان موضوع دراستنا هذه هي من الناحية الاجرائية التي عني بها قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية.ولأجل استدراك جميع جوانب هذا البحث فقد اثرنا تقسيم موضوع البحث هذا الى عدة فصول هي:الفصل الاول: دعوة الشهود .
الفصل الثاني: اداء الشهادة .
الفصل الثالث: دعوى سماع الشاهد .
الفصل الرابع: علاقة القواعد الموضوعية للشهادة بأدائها .

دعوة الشهود الى المحكمة

تمهيد:
تتم دعوة الشهود لاداء الشهادة امام المحكمة بناء على طلب الخصوم، اذ يحق للخصم ان يطلب من المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى الموافقة على دعوة الشاهد للاستناد الى اقواله، والغاية من ذلك لبيان مدى احقيته في ادعاءه، فان وافقت المحكمة ووجدت ان هناك جدوى من دعوة الشهود طلبت من الخصم صاحب الطلب حصر بينته الشخصية وتسمية الشهود تمهيداً لتبلغهم بالحضور واداء الشهادة، كذلك تقرر المحكمة النفقات التي تستلزم الشاهد لحضوره الى المحكمة والطرف المكلف بها، وفي سبيل الالمام بجوانب هذا الفصل سنبحث في ثلاثة امور هي:
اولاً: طلب سماع الشهود.
ثانياً: تبليغ الشهود .ثالثاً: نفقات الشهود .

اولاً طلب سماع الشهود:
يحق للمدعي ان يثبت دعواه بالبينة الشخصية في حدود الحالات التي نص القانون على جواز اثباتها بالبينة الشخصية، وللاثبات بشهادة الشهود اصول يلزم القانون اتباعها، وفي هذا نص قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية في المادة (57/1) منه بما يلي على المدعي ان يقدم لائحة دعواه الى قلم المحكمة مرفقة : بمذكرة بالوقائع التي يرغب اثباتها بالبينـة الشخصية مشتملة على اسماء شهــوده وعناوينهم بالتفصيل من اصل وصور بعدد المدعى عليهم). من النص السابق، يلاحظ ان المشرع رغبة منه في تمكين القضاء من الاسراع في نظر الدعوى دون تأجيل، فقد اخذ المشرع بمبدأ حصر البينة في قانون الاصول، حيث حدد مواعيد تنظيمية لتقديم المستندات والمذكرات( )، واوجب على المدعي ان يرفق مع لائحة الدعوى والمستندات المذكورة، مذكرة تبين الوقائع التي يرغب المدعي باثباتها بشهادة الشهود موضحاً فيها اسماء الشهود وعناوينهم بالتفصيل من اصل وصور بعدد المدعى عليهم 
وقد حددت المادة (59) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية للمدعىعليه موعداً من تاريخ تبليغه لائحة الدعوى ان يقدم جواباً على لائحة الدعوى من اصل وصور بعدد المدعين ومرفقاً به المستندات المؤيدة لجوابه مع قائمة بمفردات هذه المستندات وصور عنها بقدر عدد المدعين، ومذكرة شارحة بالوقائع التي يرغب باثباتها بالبينة الشخصية مع اسماء الشهود وعناوينهم بالتفصيل( ).والخصم هو المكلف باثبات دعواه وتقديم دليله عليها، فهو الذي يعين للمحكمة شهوده وليس للمحكمة ان تسمع شاهداً لم يسشهده، وانما اذا سمعته دون ان يعترض الخصم على سماع شهادته، واخذت بها المحكمة جاز لها ذلك، واذا اعترض الخصم على سماع شهادته وبالرغم من ذلك سمعته المحكمة واخذت بشهادته كان حكمها معيباً مستوجباً نقضه( ).وعندما تقرر المحكمة الاستماع الى شهادة الشهود ترفع الجلسة لأجل احضار الشهود المراد الاستماع لاقوالهم، وتعهد بتبليغهم للحضور واداء الشهادة .

واذا طلب الخصم الاثبات بشهادة الشهود يجب عليه ان يبين الوقائع التي يريد اثباتها كتابةً او شفاهاً في الجلسة وعلى المحكمة سواء كان طلب الاثبات بالشهود مقدماً من الخصم، او كان الامر بالاثبات صادراً منها ان تبين في منطوق الحكم الذي يأمر بالاثبات بشهادة الشهود كل واقعة من الوقائع المأمور باثباتها والا كان باطلاً( ).
وفي الاحوال التي يجيز القانون الاثبات بالبينة (الشخصية)، ويرى القاضي ان هذا الاثبات مستساغ، يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها متى رأت في ذلك فائدة للحقيقة، اوبناءاً على طلب الخصم ان تأمر بالاثبات بالبينة الشخصية( )، وللمحكمة ان ترفض طلب الاثبات بشهادة الشهود كما اذا رأت ان القانون لا يجيز اثبات الواقعة بشهادة الشهود .
وعلى هذا، ذهبت محكمة التمييز الاردنية في احكامها، ومبادئها الى ان المحكمة لها استجلاء للحقيقة سماع شهادة المختار الذي وقع على المضبطة لا ان تستبعد المضبطة بداعي انها لم تبرز بواسطة موقعها( )، كذلك فانه يجوز سماع البينة الشخصية لاثبات الظروف المحيطة بتنظيم سند الامانة( )، وحيث منع قانون البينات الاردني الاثبات بالشهادة ما يخالف او يجاوز ما اشتمل عليه دليل كتابي فلا يجوز سماع الشهادة لاثبات ما يخالف ما ورد في الشيك المعترض على سماعها( ).
وقد يكون الاثبات بالبينة الشخصية جائزاً قانوناً، ولكن يبقى بعد ذلك للقاضي سلطة تقديرية في السماح به، فقد يكون في القضية من القرائن والادلة الاخرى ما يغني عن الشهادة، وعلى النقيض من ذلك، قد تكون الوقائع المراد اثباتها بعيدة الاحتمال بحيث لا يرى القاضي سبيلاً الى الاقتناع بالبينة الشخصية في اثباتها، وقد تكون هذه الوقائع قد طال عليها العهد بحيث يتعذر اثباتها بالشهادة، وفي جميع الاحوال التي يرى القاضي فيها ان الشهادة مستساغة فلا يسمح بها بالرغم من ان القانون يجيزها في الاثبات، ومن ثم لا يكفي ان يجيز القانون الاثبات بالبينة، في بعض الاحوال بل يجب ايضاً ان يكون الاثبات بالبينة الشخصية مستساغاً حسب تقدير القاضي ولا يخضع في تقديره هذا لرقابة محكمة النقض( ). ويتمتع القاضي في الاثبات بالبينة الشخصية بسلطة تقدير واسعة لا يتمتع بها في الاثبات بالكتابة، ذلك ان الكتابة المعدة للاثبات تشتمل عادة على الوقائع المتعلقة بالحق المدعىبه، والتي تكون منتجة في الاثبات لانها اعدت للدفاع بهذا الغرض فلا يكون هناك للقاضي مجال واسع في تقدير ذلك، اما في الاثبات بالبينة الشخصية فيتسع المجال للقاضي في تقدير ما اذا كانت الوقائع التي استدعيت الشهود من اجلها متعلقة بالدعوى، ومنتجة في الاثبات .فان الغالب ان تكون الشهود لم تعد للشهادة من قبل فاذا توخوا الامانة في شهادتهم فهم لا يشهدون الا على الوقائع التي يتفق ان يكونوا قد رأوها او سمعوها وهذه الوقائع قد تكون متعلقة بالحق المدعىبه، وقد تكون غير متعلقة به،واذا كانت متعلقة فقد تكون منتجة في الاثبات او لا تكون منتجة في الاثبات،كل هذا متروك لتقدير القاضي وهو في هذا التقدير يتمتع بسلطة واسعة لا يخضع فيها لرقابة محكمة النقض ( ) فاقتناع المحكمة ان شهادة الشريك في الشركة لا تجر له مغنماً ولا تدفع عنه مغرماُ يجعلها بينة قانونية( ). ولما كان الاثبات بالبينة الشخصية هو من حقوق الافراد المتداعين، وان سكوت أي منهم على البينة الواردة وعدم اعتراضه عليها يعتبر تنازلاً منه عن حقه بالمطالبة بعدم قبولها واعترافاً بوقائعها، وبالتالي فهو ممنوع من الاعتراض عليها فيما بعد واثارتها لدى أي مرجع قضائي اخر( ).وقد اوجب القانون السوري على الخصم الذي يطلب الاثبات بشهادة الشهود ان يقدم طلباً بذلك الى المحكمة، ومن الجائز ان يكون هذا الطلب خطياً او شفوياً يدون في محضر ضبط المحاكمة، ويجب ان يتضمن الوقائع التي يراد اثباتها بالشهادة واسماء الشهود، على ان لا يجاوز عددهم الخمسة في الواقعة الواحدة، وللمحكمة ان تقرر من تلقاء نفسها استماع الشهود في الاحوال التي يجيز القانون الاثبات فيها بالشهادة متى رأت في ذلك فائدة للحقيقة (المادة 70 بينات سوري) ( ) .
ويحق للخصم ان ينازع في طلب الاثبات بالشهادة، فيطلب رد الطلب ان كان الاثبات بالشهادة غير مقبول بمقتضى احكام القانون، ويحق للمحكمة رف الاثبات بالشهادة من تلقاء نفسها اذا وجدت ان الواقعة المراد اثباتها غير منتجة في النزاع، واذا قررت المحكمة تلبية طلب الاثبات يجب ان يتضمن قرارها تحت طائلة البطلان كل واقعة من الوقائع المطلوب اثباتها (المادة 71 بينات سوري)، وتعين الجلسة المحددة للاستماع الى الشهود( ). هذا والاذن لاحد الخصوم في الدعوى باثبات ما يدعيه بشهادة الشهود يستلزم حتماً ان يكون للخصم الاخر نفي ذلك بشهادة الشهود كذلك، وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة (31) من قانون البينات حيث جاء بها ان الاجازة لاحد الخصوم باثبات واقعة بشهادة الشهود تقتضي دائماً ان يكون للخصم الاخر الحق في دفعها بهذا الطريق) .وقد نص قانون المرافعات المصري في المادة (192) منه على ان (الاذن لاحد الخصوم باثبات واقعة بشهادة الشهود يقتضي دائماً ان يكون للخصم الاخر الحق في نفيها بهذه الطريقة)، فمن حق الخصم الذي اذن بالاثبات ضده بشهادة الشهود ان يكون له النفي، فيسوغ له اعلان شهوده ليوم المحاكمة او احضارهم معه ويطلب من القاضي سماع اقوالهم بعد سماع اقوال شهود خصمه واذا لم يسمعهم القاضي كان حكمه باطلاً( ). وبالرجوع الى المادة (57) والمادة (59) من الاصول المدنية نجد انها قد تطلبت سواء من المدعي او المدعىعليه ان يقدم سلفاً الى قلم المحكمة لائحة الدعوى او اللائحة الجوابية مرفقة بمذكرة بالوقائع التي يرغب باثباتها بالبينة الشخصية مشتملة على اسماء الشهود وعناوينهم بالتفصيل، وذلك حتى يتسنى للخصوم الاطلاع عليها وابداء ما لديهم من دفوع واعتراضات، وكذلك لكي يتسنى للمحكمة ان تصدر قرارها بشأن اجازة سماع البينة الشخصية او رفضها، وذلك استناداً للقواعد العامة والتي تتطلب ان تكون الوقائع المراد اثباتها بالبينة الشخصية من الوقائع التي يجيز القانون اثباتها بهذه الطريقة، وان هذه الوقائع متعلقة بوقائع الدعوى ومنتجة فيها وان هناك ضرورة وفائدة ترجى من سماعها، حيث يكون قرار المحكمة بهذا الشأن قراراً اعدادياً لا يقبل الاستئناف لوحده وانما بنتيجة الفصل في الدعوى، اضافة الى ذلك، فقد اجازت المادة (72) من الاصول المدنية لاي من الخصوم ان يطلب اثناء سير الدعوى تقديم مستندات او مذكرات تتضمن وسائل اثبات جديدة منها شهادة الشهود، وذلك في أي مرحلة كانت عليها الدعوى اذا اقتنعت المحكمة انها ضرورية للفصل في الدعوى( ) .
والاصل كما رأينا ان يطلب احد الخصوم تقديم شهود، وتجيز بعض قوانين الاثبات للمحكمة المبادرة الى استدعاء الشهود للشهادة بدون طلب (م18 من قانون الاثبات العراقي)، ولا يلتزم الخصم بجعل طلبه تقديم الشهود خطياً، فمن الجائز ان يتقدم بذلك الطلب شفاهاً وقد نصت المادة (91) من قانون الاثبات العراقي على مضمون طلب تقديم الشهود بقولها: اذا قررت المحكمة سماع الشهود الذين طلب احد الخصوم تقديمهم فعلى ذلك الخصم، اولاً تحديد الوقائع المراد اثباتها بالشهادة، ثانياً حصر الشهود المطلوب شهادتهم الا اذا اقتضت طبيعة الدعوى غير ذلك. ثالثاً: تقديم كافة المعلومات التي تؤمن تبليغهم، رابعاً: الامتناع عن تقديم غير الشهود الذين حصرهم ابتداءاً الا اذا قدم مبرراً يقنع المحكمة في طلب شهود اخرين) ولا مقابل لهذا النص في قانون البينات الاردني( ) .
وللمحكمة على كل حال سلطة تقدير طلب احد الخصمين تقديم شهود، ولم تقيد النصوص المتعلقة بالشهادة في قانون الاصول المدنية طلب تقديم الشهود بحد اعلى من الشهود، خلافاً لقانون البينات السوري الذي اوجب ان لا يتجاوز عدد الشهود الخمسة في الواقعة الواحدة الا باذن المحكمة، اما الحد الادنى للشهود فلم يعد مقيد بشاهدين من الرجال او رجل وامرأتين، فقد اجاز قانون الاثبات للمحكمة ان تأخذ بشهادة شخص واحد مع يمين المدعي اذا اقتنعت بصحتها( ) . اما قانون البينات الاردني، فقد اجاز ذلك بدوره بقيود فقد نصت الفقرة الثانية من المادة (34) من هذا القانون على انه: ( لا يجوز للمحكمة ان تصدر حكماً في اية قضية بالاستناد الى شهادة شاهد فرد الا اذا لم يعترض الخصم، او تأيدت ببينة مادية اخرى ترى المحكمة انها كافية لاثبات صحتها).
وظاهر في النصين المذكورين ان هذين القانونين لم يجيزا شهادة الواحد بغير قيود، وقد كانت قضية اكتفاء القاضي بشاهد واحد من المسائل الخلافية في الفقه الاسلامي( ) .

ثانياً: تبليغ الشهود
يفضل كل من يريد الاستشهاد بشاهد في دعوى ان يحضره الى المحكمة، في اليوم المحدد لاداء الشهادة، الا ان بعض ا لشهود يرفضون الحضور الا بناء على طلب المحكمة، وتوجه المحكمة عن طريق المحضرين الدعوة للشاهد للمثول امامها في اليوم والساعة والمحددين لسماعه، الا ان بعض الشهود لا يذعن لهذه الدعوة وعندها تسطر المحكمة احضاراً للشاهد بناء على طلب من يريد الاستشهاد به( ) .
ويجوز لاي من الفرقاء في أي وقت بعد اقامة الدعوى، ان يطلب الى المحكمة اصدار مذكرات حضور الى الاشخاص الذين يطلب حضورهم لاداء الشهادة (المادة 11 من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية) ولا يعني استدعاء الشاهد قبول سماع شهادته، لانه قد تقرر المحكمة عدم قبولها في حالة اعتراض الخصم لان قانون البينات لا يجيزها( ) . وتصدر المحكمة في حال الموافقة على طلب الاستشهاد بشهادة شاهد مذكرة تبليغ خاصة بالشهود، وتتضمن هذه الورقة اسم المحكمة الصادرة عنها، ورقم الدعوى واسم الشاهد وشهرته، ومحل اقامته، ويدون في صدر المذكرة ما يفيد اقتضاء حضور المذكور اسمه في المذكرة في اليوم المعين ويحدد بالتاريخ والساعة الى المحكمة المنظورة امامها الدعوى لاداء الشهادة في موضوع الدعوى. ويتم تبليغ الشهود وفق الاجراءات الخاصة بتبليغ الخصوم من قبل المحكمة (المادة 11 من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية). ويجب على كل من تبلغ مذكرة حضور من المحكمة لاداء الشهادة امامها ان يحضر بالذات الى المحكمة في الزمان والمكان المعنين لذلك في المذكرة، واذا تخلف عن الحضور او كان في اعتقاد المحكمة ان اداء الشهادة هو امر جوهري في الدعوى، وانه لم يكن لذلك الشاهد معذرة مشروعة في تخلفه، او انه تجنب التبليغ عمداً، يجوز لها ان تصدر مذكرة احضار بحقه تتضمن تفويض الشرطة اخلاء سبيله بكفالة، واذا حضر الشاهد ولم تقتنع المحكمة بمعذرته يجوز لها ان تفرض عليه غرامة لا تزيد على عشرة دنانير واذا تخلف عن دفع هذه الغرامة يجوز لها ان تقرر حبسه لمدة لا تزيد على اسبوع، ويكون قرارها قطعياً (المادة 81/6 من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية) ( ). اما الدعاوي التي تكون من اختصاص محاكم الصلح، اذا تخلف الشاهد عن اجابة الدعوى دون ان يكون له معذرة مشروعة يحكم عليه بغرامة لا يتجاوز مقدارها الخمسة دنانير ويؤمر باحضاره، ومتى جيء بالشاهد وبين معذرة مشروعة، جاز اعفاؤه من الغرامة (المادة (11/1) من قانون محاكم الصلح) .
واذا حضر الشاهد في اليوم المعين للمحاكمة ولم يتمكن بسبب غياب الفريق الذي طلب دعوته من اداء الشهادة وفق ما كلف به في مذكرة الاحضار تخلي المحكمة سبيله وتبلغه اليوم الذي عين للمحاكمة ( ) .وفي حال ابداء أي من الفريقين استعداده لاحضار الشهود للمثول امام المحكمة، فلا تصدر المحكمة مذكرة حضور وانما تكلف الفريق الذي ابدى استعداده لاحضارهم بذلك .
اما قانون البينات السوري فقد نص على ان يبلغ الشهود وجوب الحضور امام المحكمة بواسطة المحضرين، ويجب اتمام التبليغ قبل التاريخ المعين بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الاقل، ويضاف اليها مواعيد المسافة المقررة في القانون، ويجب ان تتضمن مذكرة تبليغ الشاهد بياناً موجزاً للدعوى المطلوب سماعه فيها والمكان الذي يتعين عليه الحضور فيه وتاريخ الحضور وساعته (المادة (73) بينات سوري) ( ) .هذا وقد اجاز الاجتهاد للخصم ان يحضر شاهده معه في الجلسة المعينة لاستماع شهادته بدون تبليغ ( ) .واذا تبلغ الشاهد مذكرة التكليف بالحضور، وكانت مستوفية شروطها القانونية، ولم يتعذر عن الحضور لسبب مشروع، للمحكمة الحكم عليه بغرامة من (5-10) ليرات سورية، وتقرر احضاره جبراً ويكون هذا الحكم مبرم، واذا اثبت الشاهد ان تخلفه كان راجعاً لعذر مقبول، فللمحكمة ان تعفيه من اداء الغرامة كلها او بعضها (المادة (74) بينات سوري) ( ) .ولكي يتيسر حضور الشهود وادلائهم بشهادتهم، فقد اوجب قانون الاثبات العراقي تبليغهم بالحضور في المادة (92) منه التي نصت على انه:
( اولاً: يبلغ الشهود بالحضور في ورقة تبليغ تصدرها المحكمة على ان يتم التبليغ قبل التاريخ المحدد للاستماع لشهاداتهم بمدة مناسبة .
ثانياً: تتضمن ورقة التبليغ اسماء الخصوم، والمكان الذي يحضر فيه الشهود وتاريخ الحضور وساعته) ( ) .
اما قانون البينات الاردني فلم يرد به نص مماثل فتتبع القواعد المقررة في التبليغ واستدعاء الشهود في قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية المادة (11) .

وقد حدد قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية القواعد والاجراءات الواجب اتباعها في التبليغات، مرتباً البطلان على عدم مراعاتها من حيث المواعيد واجراءات التبليغ وشروطه، وذلك في الاوراق القضائية المتعلقة بالقضايا دون غيرها ( )، اذ يجب ذكر اسم المطلوب تبليغه او الشاهد واسم المحكمة او الجهة التي يجري التبليغ بأمرها، وموضوع التبليغ وتاريخ جلسة المحاكمة واسم المحضر بالكامل وتوقيعه على ورقة التبليغ .
ومتى ما كانت ورقة التبليغ مستوفية لجميع البيانات المطلوبة، فانه تطبيقاً لحكم القانون يتم تسليمها لقلم المحضرين، الذي بدوره يقوم بتوزيعها على المحضرين كل حسب منطقته، حيث يقوم المحضر باجراء التبليغ مراعياً بذلك القواعد والاجراءات القانونية المحددة، وقد اوضح القانون ان تبليغ الاوراق القضائية يتم بتسليم نسخة منها الى المطلوب تبليغه اينما وجد، وعليه فانه يتعين على المحضر ان يتعقب الشخص المطلوب تبليغه في أي مكان لتبليغه لشخصه، وفي حالة تعذر تبليغه بالذات، في موطنه او محل عمله، قد أجاز اجراء التبليغ بواسطة وكيله او مستخدمه او لمن يكون ساكناً معه على ان يكون من اصوله او فروعه، ممن يدل ظاهرهم انهم اتمو الثامنة عشر من عمرهم ( ) .
وقد استقر اجتهاد محكمة التمييز على ان رجوع المحكمة عن قرارها باحضار الشاهد وتكليفها لطالبه باحضاره بنفسه مخالف لاحكام قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية التي تجيز لاي من الفرقاء ان يطلب الى المحكمة اصدار مذكرات حضور الى الاشخاص الذين يطلب حضورهم لاداء الشهادة او لابراز مستندات( ).
وبالرجوع الى ما جاء في المادة (11) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية، التي نصت على مايلي: ( يبلغ الشهود وفق الاجراءات الخاصة بتبليغ الخصوم بمذكرة حضور تصدر عن المحكمة) يتضح من ظاهر النص ان القواعد المتعلقة بمواعيد التبليغ وكيفية التبليغ والبيانات التي تشتمل عليها ورقة التبليغ واجبة التطبيق عند تبليغ الشهود . ولكن في الواقع فان مركز الشاهد في الدعوى يختلف عن مركز الخصوم، فشهادة الشاهد وسيلة من وسائل الاثبات التي يستند اليها الخصم، والخصم الذي يرغب بسماع هذه الشهادة، عليه ان يقوم باحضار الشاهد او اعطاء المحكمة عنوانه الواضح ليصار الى تبليغه حسب الاصول، بل قد يتحمل مصاريف ونفقات احضار هذا الشاهد كما ان كثير من القواعد الخاصة بفرقاء الدعوى يصعب تصور تطبيقها على الشهود ولا يمكن استعمالها في استدعاء الشهود، لانها لا تتفق مع مركزهم في الدعوى، لذلك يرى جانباً من الفقه انه رغم عمومية النص الوارد في المادة (11) فان دعوة الشهود تخضع الى القواعد الخاصة بالتبليغ بالقدر الذي يناسب مركزه في الدعوى، وبالتالي فان البطلان الوارد في المادة (16) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية قلما يطبق على مذكرات دعوة الشهود وان كان يشكل معذرة للتخلف عن الحضور( ) .

ثالثاً: نفقات الشهادة
تقوم المحكمة او القاضي المنتدب بتقدير مصروفات الشاهد ومقابل تعطيله بناء على طلب منه على عريضة يقدمها الى القاضي الذي ينظر في الدعوى، وتقدير المبلغ يدخل في السلطة لتقديرية للمحكمة او القاضي المنتدب وفقاً لظروف الشاهد وعمله، وتوضع الصفة التنفيذية على امر التقدير، ويعطى للشاهد صورة تنفيذية منه ينفذ بها على الخصم الذي استدعاه( ) .
هذا وقد اوجبت المادة (82) فقرة (1) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية، على الفريق الذي يطلب من المحكمة اصدار مذكرة حضور الى شاهد ان يدفع سلفاً وقبل اصدار المذكرة المبلغ الذي تقرره المحكمة، والذي ترى انه كافياً لتسديد المصاريف والنفقات التي يتحملها الشاهد في ذهابه وايابه بسبب الشهادة، على ان الناحية العملية والواقع الفعلي لم يشهد تطبيقاً لهذا النص، اذ تصدر المحكمة قرارها بالزام الفريق الذي يطالب الشاهد بدفع المبلغ الذي تحدده والذي ترى انه مناسباً لتسديد مصاريف ونفقات سفر الشاهد بعد حضورة الى المحكمة وادلائه بشهادته وبناء على طلبه ( ) .وعلى هذا، فالشاهد الذي يتوجه الى المحكمة للادلاء بشهادته يكون له الحق في الطلب من المحكمة اثناء المثول امامها وبعد اداءه لشهادته صرف المبلغ الذي يغطي مصاريف حضوره للشهادة، وبناءاً على هذا الطلب تقرر المحكمة صرف المبلغ في الحال والزام الفريق الذي طلب الشاهد بدفعه اليه امام المحكمة، وتحدد المحكمة قيمة المبلغ الذي ترى انه كافياً لتسديد هذه المصاريف عن طريق تقديرها للمسافة التي قطعها الشاهد للمجيء الى المحكمة والنفقات التي تستلزم لقطع تلك المسافة عادة، وتعود هذه النفقات بالنتيجة على الطرف الخاسر، وتقدر المحكمة نفقات تعطيله عن ا لعمل ان كانت مؤثرة بشكل واضح على الشاهد وتأمر بدفعها .
وان لم يطلب الشاهد اية نفقات بسبب حضوره للمحكمة فليس لها ان تلزم الخصوم او الفريق الذي طلب الشاهد بأي مبلغ يدفع للشاهد، وليس له الحق في الطلب بقيم هذه المصاريف بعد انتهاء الجلسة او انتهاء المحاكمة، وإن طلب في الجلسة اللاحقة لجلسته فيعود لتقدير القاضي الموافقة على طلبه. وجاء في المادة (92) من قانون الاثبات المصري، على ان يشمل الامر بتقدير مصروفات الشهود المنصوص عليها فيها، تقدير مقابل تعطيلهم، حيث نصت على انه:
( تقدر مصروفات الشهود ومقابل تعطيلهم بناءاً على طلبهم ويعطى الشاهد صورة من امر التقدير تكون نافذة على الخصم الذي استدعاه).
ولقد اوجبت الفقرة (رابعاً) من المادة (91) من قانون الاثبات العراقي (ايداع طالب الشهود مبلغاً نقدياً تعطى منه نفقات الشهود، واذا كانت حالته المالية لا تسعفه على تحمل هذه النفقات تتحمل الدولة النفقات المطلوبة وترجع بها على من يخسر الدعوى)، ولا مقابل لهذا النص في قانون البينات الاردني فيرجع في ذلك الى ا حكام مصاريف الشهود في قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية( ) .
بناءاً على ذلك، فاذا حضر شخص الى المحكمة اجابة لطلب أي من الفرقاء من اجل اداء الشهادة، يجوز للمحكمة سواء ادى ذلك الشخص شهادة ام لا ان تأمر بدفع نفقات سفر اليه مع نفقات اخرى، وعلى الفريق الذي يطلب اصدار مذكرة حضور الى شاهد ان يدفع الى المحكمة قبل اصدار مذكرة حضور وخلال المدة التي تعينها المحكمة المبلغ الذي تراه كافياً لتسديد مصاريف السفر، وغيرها من النفقات التي يتحملها الشاهد في ذهابه وايابه( ) .
واذا ظهر للمحكمة ان المبلغ المدفوع لا يكفي لتسديد نفقات الشاهد والتعويض عليه، يجوز لها ان تقرر دفع أي مبلغ اخر يكفي لهذا الغرض، وينفذ هذا القرار عن طريق دائرة الاجراء اذا لم يدفع في الحال، واذا استلزم استيفاء الشاهد اكثر من يوم واحد يجوز للمحكمة ان تأمر الفريق الذي صدرت مذكرة الحضور اجابة لطلبه، ان يدفع بالاضافة الى ما دفع سابقاً مبلغاً اخر يكفي لتسديد نفقات الشاهد عن المدة التي استبقى فيها( ).
مما ذكر سابقاً، يلاحظ ان قانون اصول المحاكمات الحقوقية رقم (42) لسنة 1952 قد جاء على ذكر ما يتعلق بنفقات الشهود في عدة مواد واوضح كيفية صرف هذه النفقات للشهود والذين يطلب حضورهم وقيمة هذه النفقات بالاستناد الى جدول ملحق بالقانون المذكور في حين ان قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية رقم(24) لسنة 1988 لم ينص على اية تفاصيل حول هذا الامر سوى ما جاء في المادة (82) منه الفقرة الاولى، والتي جاء فيها بانه:
(على الفريق الذي يطلب اصدار مذكرة حضور الى شاهد ان يدفع الى المحكمة قبل اصدار مذكرة الحضور المبلغ الذي تراه المحكمة كافياً لتسديـد مصاريف السفر وغيرها من النفقات التي يتحملها الشاهد في ذهابه وايابه) .
وحيث يقوم المدعي عند رفع الدعوى الى القضاء بدفع رسومها، وعند استدعاء شاهد يقوم الخصم الذي استدعاه بدفع مصاريفه، وبعد صدور الحكم في الدعوى تحكم المحكمة بمصاريفها على الخصم المحكوم عليه، سواء اكان هو المدعي او المدعىعليه، ومصاريف الدعوى تشمل الرسوم القضائية التي استلزمها رفع الدعوى وقيدها، ومصاريف الخبراء الذين عينوا في القضية، ومصاريف الشهود الذين دعوا لسماع شهادتهم فيها ومصاريف انتقال المحكمة او القاضي في الحالات التي يستلزم الامر فيها ذلك الانتقال وجزءاً يسيراً من قيمة اتعاب المحامين الذين ترافعوا في الدعوى( ) .
الفصل الثاني
اداء الشهادة
تمهيد:
ان الغاية المتوخاة من دعوة الشاهد الى المحكمة، تبرز في ادائه للشهادة، وتؤدي الشهادة بحلف الشاهد لليمين ومن ثم استجوابه من قبل الخصوم والمحكمة، وباجابة الشاهد على الاسئلة التي تطرح عليه من المحكمة والخصوم، في موضوع الدعوى تتم الشهادة. وتدون اجابات الشاهد في محضر الجلسة، وبعد اداء الشاهد لشهادته وسماع اقواله تقدر المحكمة إن كانت هذه الشهادة منتجة في اثبات الدعوى او نفيها ام لا، وفي هذا الفصل نتحدث عن اداء الشهادة في ثلاثة جوانب هي:
اولاً: كيفية اداء الشهادة .
ثانياً: سماع شهادة الشاهد واستجوابه .
ثالثاً: تعذر حضور الشاهد .
اولاً: كيفية اداء الشهادة:
يجب ان تؤدي الشهادة شفاهاً امام المحكمة او القاضي مباشرة وجهاً لوجه، لانه اذا كذب اللسان او سكت حيث يجب الكلام فان هيئة المرء وحالته وطريقة شهادته قد تنم عن الحقيقة او تساعد على تقدير الشهادة، ويجب ايضاً ان لا يعتمد الشاهد في شهادته الا على ذاكرته، ولا يصح ان يسمح له بتلاوة شهادة من ورقة مكتوبة او يستعين باية مذكرة الا اذا كانت شهادته على امر معقد او لمعرفة ارقام وتواريخ مثلاً بعد اذن المحكمة او القاضي حيث تسوغ ذلك طبيعة الدعوى( ) .ويجب ايضاً ان تؤدي الشهادة في حضور الخصوم وإلا كانت باطلة، ولا يخفى ان لكل خصم في الدعوى الحق في سؤال الشاهد ومناقشته( ) .
وتؤدي الشهادة الشفاهية امام المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى، بحيث لا يجوز الاستعانة بمفكرات مكتوبة الا فيما يصعب استظهاره حسب طبيعة الدعوى، فمن الممكن مثلاً ان تكون الشهادة منصبة على حسابات وارقام بحيث لا يستطيع حفظها وإلادلاء بها شفاهاً الامر الذي يلزم معه الاستعانة بمفكرات مكتوبة او كشوف حساب، وقد عالجت المادة (81) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية، وفي فقرتها الخامسة الحالة التي يكون فيها الشاهد غير قادر على الكلام، ففي مثل هذه الحالة جاز للشاهد إن امكن ان يدلي بشهادته ويبين مراده بالكتابة او بالاشارة، كما جعلت المادة (71) من قانون الاصول المدنية، وفي فقرتها الثالثة للمحكمة ان تسمع اقوال الشهود الذين يجهلون العربية بواسطة مترجم، وذلك بعد حلف هذا الاخير اليمين( ) حيث نصت المادة(71/3) على مايلي 3- للمحكمة ان تسمع اقوال الفرقاء وان تسمع الشهود الذين يجهلون العربية بواسطة مترجم بعد حلف اليمين).
وقد تطرقت المادة (81) من القانون المدني للحالة التي يكون فيها الشاهد اخرس بحيث قررت انه يعتد في شهادته وحلف اليمين بإشارته المعهودة، بصفة يقينية في الاوضاع عما يريد ان يدلى به، ويتم تحقيق هذا اليقين من اقاربه او اصدقاءه وجيرانه او من شخص يفهم لغة الاخرس، ويجب ان يكون عدولاً استيفاء للثقة في شهادتهم( ) وقد جاءت المادة (81) من القانون المدني بقولها يعتد في شهادة الاخرس وحلفه باشارته المعهودة). واذا حلف الشاهد اليمين فانه يؤدي شهادته على انفراد بغير حضور باقي الشهود الذين لم تسمع شهادتهم .
على ان المراد بتأدية الشهادة شفاهاً امام المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى، أي يلزم ان يستمع القاضي الشهادة من فم الشاهد مباشرة، وعلى المحكمة ان كانت مشكلة من اكثر قاضي، ان تستمع الى اقوال الشاهد الشفاهية بكامل هيئتها، والعلة في سماع الشاهد بصورة شفاهية انه لا يجوز لقاضي الدعوى ان يسمع اقوالاً فقط بل يجب عليه ان يراقب ويفحص احوال الشاهد وحركاته ايضاً لان التفرس في وجه الشاهد، وملاحظة تغير ملامحه، وانفعالاته النفسية واضطرابه مما يساعد كثيراً في تقدير الشهادة ووزنها، كما وان الاستناد الى اقوالة المدونة حرمان الخصم من مناقشته ( ) 
وكانت محكمة الاستئناف المختلطة في مصر، قد فسرت منع الشاهد من الاستعانة بمذكرات مكتوبة، بأنه مقصود به عدم جواز قراءة مشروع الشهادة فما دام لم يكن الشاهد قد قرأ شهادته فلا وجه للبطلان، وبناءاً على ذلك فلا حرج على الشاهد من مراجعة مذكراته لبيان التواريخ والارقام الذي تجعل الشهادة دقيقة، والامر متروك لتقدير المحكمة لان الرجوع الى هذه المذكرات قد يكون ضرورياً كما لو كانت الشهادة متناولة معلومات علمية او فنية ( ) وقد نصت المادة (81) الفقرة الخامسة من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية على ان :
( تؤدي الشهادة شفاهاً، ولا يجوز الاستعانة بمفكـرات مكتوبة الا فيما يصعب استظهاره ومن لا قدرة له على الكلام يؤدي الشهادة ان امكن ان يبين مــراده بالكتابة او بالاشارة).
من النص السابق يتضح بان الكيفية التي يجب ان تؤدي بها الشهادة هي ان يتم سماع الشاهد بصورة شفاهية، والشاهد الذي لا يستطيع الكلام-سواء كان عدم تمكنه من الكلام بحدث طارئ او بسبب دائم- كما لو كان ابكماً فيمكنه ان يبين مراده بالكتابة اذا كان يحسن الكتابة او الكتابة المرسومة التي يستعملها العميان، اما اذا لم يكن يحسن الكتابة فيستطيع ان يؤديها بالاشارة المعهودة وعندها لا بد من الاستعانة بمن يفهم اشارته ويفضل احد من ذويه او ممن يعيشون معه لانه اكثر ادراكاً لفهم مراده من الاشارة كما وانه يحلف اليمين بنفس الطريقة( ) 
فالاصل كما رأينا ان تؤدي الشهادة شفاهاً امام المحكمة فعلى الشاهد ان يعتمد على ذاكرته فقط، فلا يجوز له ان يراجع اوراقا او مذكرات الا اذا كان الموضوع معقدا. وتنص قوانين الاثبات والمرافعات على جواز الاستعانة بمفكرات مكتوبة بإذن المحكمة اذا وجدت في تقديرها ان طبيعة الدعوى تقتضي ذلك، وفي هذا الصدد تنص المادة (95) من قانون الاثبات العراقي على انه:
(اولاً: تؤدي الشهادة شفاهاً، ولا يجوز الاستعانة بمذكرات مكتوبة الا بإذن المحكمة اذا اقتضت ذلك طبيعة الدعوى .ثانياً: لمن لا قدرة له على الكلام ان يدلي بشهادته كتابة او بالاشارة اذا كان لا يستطيـع الكتابة).
ولم يشترط المشرع العراقي شكل خاص في اداء الشهادة، فقد نصت المادة (96) من قانون الاثبات العراقي على انه:
( اولاً: لا يشترط شكل خاص في اداء الشهادة ولا في قبولها ويكفي تعيين المشهود به تعييناً نافياً للجهالة) ( ) . ومن خلال مراجعة نصوص قانون البينات السوري، يلاحظ بانه نص على وجوب ان تؤدي الشهادة بصورة شفاهية امام القاضي، ولا يجوز الاستعانة بمفكرات مكتوبة، الا بإذن المحكمة وحيث تسوغ طبيعة الدعوى (المادة 82 بينات سوري)، ومن لا قدرة له على الكلام فيؤدي الشهادة بالكتابة او بالاشارة (المادة 83 بينات سوري) .
ولم يشترط المشرع السوري شكل خاص في اداء الشهادة او قبولها، ويكفي تعيين المشهود به تعييناً نافياً للجهالة، ويقتصر ذلك على ما تراه المحكمة كافياً للوصول الى الحقيقة ولا يزكى الشاهد( ) .
وقد ورد في قانون المرافعات المصري نص مماثل لما ورد في قانون الاثبات العراقي والبينات السوري، حيث نص في المادة (216) منه على ان:
( تؤدي الشهادة شفاهاً ولا يجوز الاستعانة بمفكرات مكتوبة الا باذن القاضي، وحيث تسوغ ذلك طبيعة الدعوى)
فالاستعانة باوراق تتعلق بالدعوى المطلوب سماع الشهادة حولها هو امر موقوف على اذن المحكمة، والمحكمة بدورها لا تأذن بذلك الا اذا كانت طبيعة الدعوى تقتضي الرجوع الى المذكرات المكتوبة، وكل ذلك يعود لتقدير المحكمة، كذلك فقد نصت المادة (205) من قانون المرافعات المصري على ان من لا قدرة له على الكلام يؤدي الشهادة اذا امكن ان يبين راده بالكتابة او بالاشارة) ( ) .فاذا كان الشاهد ابكماً فله ان يشهد بالطريقة التي يستطيع بها ان يبين مراده وبالاستعانة بمن يفهم لغة الاشارة .

ثانياً: سماع شهادة الشاهد واستجوابه
يكون سماع الشهود امام المحكمة في قاعة المحاكمة، وفي جلسة علنية الا اذا رأت المحكمة ضرورة سماع افادة احد الشهود او جميعهم في جلسة سرية، وتسمع شهادة كل شاهد على انفراد، بعد تحليفه يميناً بان يقول الحق، ويستثنى من حلف اليمين من تسمع شهادتهم على سبيل الاستئناس فقط ( )، كالصبي الذي لا يفهم معنى اليمين .
ويجب ان يتم سماع الشاهد بعد ان يسأله القاضي عن اسمه ولقبه وسنه ومهنته، ومحل اقامته، واتصاله بالخصوم بالقرابة او الاستخدام او غيرها ( )، مع ان قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية لم يبين الاجراءات التي تسبق الحلف مثل ذكر اسم الشاهد ولقبه ومهنته( ) 
ويتم سماع الشهادة بحضور الخصوم، ولكن اذا طلب الخصم مناقشة الشهود المستمعين في غياب الطالب بعد ان قبلت المحكمة عذر غيابه لا يخالف القانون، اذ لا يوجد في القانون ما يمنع الخصم من ان يستشهد بشهود خصمه والاحتكام الى ضمائرهم في استجلاء الحقيقة، بل ان حق الاستجواب والمناقشة قد اجازهما القانون في المادة (81) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية( ) .
ويستجوب الشاهد عن ملابسات الوقائع التي تطلب الشهادة من شأنها وعن تفصيلاتها وعن طريق اتصالها بعلمه( )، وقد اوجبت المادة (81/1) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية على المحكمة ان تستمع للشاهد بعد حلفه اليمين دون حضور الشهود الذين لم تسمع شهادتهم، ذلك ان سماع شهادة الشاهد في حضور من لم تسمع شهاداتهم من الشهود انما يؤثر في شهادة الشهود ويضعف من قيمتها لانها تصدر بعد التأثر بسماع الشاهد الاول( ) .
ويلاحظ ان المشرع الاردني، لم يبين صيغة اليمين التي يتوجب حلفها، والصيغة القانونية لليمين او القسم هي ان يقول الشاهد (اقسم) ولا يخفى ان كلمة (اقسم) فيها معنى الحلف، ولكن جرى العمل امام المحاكم ان يقول الحالف (والله العظيم ان اشهد الحق ولا اقول الا الحق) ( ). والجدير ذكره ان المادة (13/2) من قانون محاكم الصلح بينت الصورة التي يكون بواسطتها الحلف امام قاضي الصلح، فجاء فيها ان (على الشاهد قبل تأدية شهادته ان يحلف يميناً امام قاضي الصلح على الصورة الاتية (اقسم بالله العظيم اني اقول الحق ولا شيء غير الحق).
ومن ثم جرت العادة ايضاً بان يرفع الشاهد يده اليمين ويقول (اقسم)، وقد قيل ان معنى اليمين القوة ثم اطلقت على الجارحة والحلف، فسميت احدى اليدين باليمين لزيادة في قوتها، او ان يطلب منه الحلف بوضع يده على المصحف الشريف او الكتاب المقدس. ان حلف اليمين من الامور الجوهرية بالنسبة لقيمة الشهادة، لان الشهادة الحاصلة بدون يمين تكون باطلة، ولا يجوز للمحكمة ان تعتمد عليها عند الاقتضاء الا بمنزلة القرينة البسيطة( ) 
على انه اذا امتنع الشاهد عن حلف اليمين او عن الاجابة بغير سبب قانوني جاز للمحكمة ان ترى فيه قرينة قضائية على عدم صدق الشاهد( )، علماً ان قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية لم يتطرق للحالة التي يمتنع فيها الشاهد عن حلف اليمين بغير مبرر قانوني بحيث لم يبين مدى قيمتها او انتاجيتها في الاثبات بالنسبة للشهادة ولم يبين الجزاء المترتب على الشاهد الناكل( ).
كذلك فقد بينت المادة (81) الاجراءات التي رسمها القانون والواجب اتباعها في استجواب الشهود ومناقشتهم، والكيفية التي يؤدي فيه الشاهد شهادته، حيث جعلت اداء الشاهد لشهادته عن طريق الاجابة على الاسئلة والاستجوابات التي توجه اليه من الخصم الذي استدعاه اولاً، ثم يكون للخصم الاخر ان يناقشه، ثم بعد ذلك يجوز للفريق الذي استشهد بالشاهد ان يستجوبه ثانية في النقاط الناشئة عن مناقشة الخصم له، ويشترط في جميع الاحوال سواء بالاستجواب الموجه من الخصم الذي استشهد بالشاهد او بمناقشته من قبل الخصم الاخر او باعادة الاستجواب ان لا تخرج الشهادة عن الوقائع المتعلقة بموضوع الدعوى( )، (المادة (81/2) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية) .
على انه اذا ابدي أي اعتراض على سؤال القي على الشاهد، فعلى المعترض ان يسجل اعتراضه ويبين اسبابه، ومن ثم يرد الفريق الذي القى السؤال على الاعتراض، حيث يسجل ذلك في محضر المحاكمة بما في ذلك المناقشات التي دارت حوله، وذلك اذا ما طلب أي من الخصمين ذلك، ويتعين على المحكمة في هذه الحالة ان تقر فيما اذا كان من الجائز توجيه السؤال ام لا، فإما ان تقرر اجابة طلب المعترض على السؤال واما ان تجيب طلب الخصم، وترد الاعتراض، حيث يتم تسجيل ذلك كله في محضر الجلسة اذا طلب اليها أي فريق ذلك( )، (المادة (81/3) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية) .
ويجوز للمحكمة في أي دور من ادوار المحاكمة ان تلقي على الشاهد ما تراه يتفق مع الدعوى من الاسئلة وعلى رئيس الجلسة بعد انتهاء الشاهد من شهادته ان يسأل القضاة اذا كان احدهم يريد توجيه اسئلة، وللمحكمة في أي وقت ايضاً ان تستدعي أي شاهد سمعت شهادته من قبل لاستجوابه ثانية ) .
اخيراً، تثبت اجابات الشاهد في محضر الجلسة بصيغة المتكلم دون تغيير فيها، ثم تتلى هذه الاقوال على من صدرت عنه وله ان يدخل عليها ما يرى من تعديل ويذكر التعديل عقب نص الشهادة، ويثبت كذلك في المحضر جميع الاسئلة التي وجهت مباشرة من الخصوم الى الشاهد والملاحظات التي ابديت في شهادته، وكذلك الاسئلة الموجهة اليه من رئيس المحكمة او من احد قضاتها ( )، وتؤدي الشهادة باللغة العربية وللمحكمة ان تسمع اقوال الشهود الذين يجهلونها بواسطة مترجم بعد حلف اليمين (المادة 71/3) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية) 
ونصت المادة (96) من قانون الاثبات العراقي على ان يدلي الشاهد باقواله على وجه الاسترسال دون مقاطعة احد الخصوم، واذا انتهى الشاهد من اقواله توجه اليه المحكمة من الاسئلة ما تراه مفيداً لكشف الحقيقة، وللخصوم ان يوجهوا بعد ذلك اسئلة بواسطة المحكمة ويبدأ بذلك الخصم الذي استشهد بالشاهد ولا يحق للخصم مقاطعة الخصم الاخر او الشاهد، ويجوز للخصم ان يعيد سؤال من استشهد به بعد ان يكون خصمه قد استجوبه، وذلك في حدود ما اثاره الخصم من امور عند الاستجواب، ولا يجوز بعد ذلك اعادة سؤال الشاهد او اعادة طلبه للشهادة الا بأذن المحكمة، وللمحكمة ان تمنع توجيه الاسئلة التي لا تتعلق بموضوع الدعوى وعليها في هذه الحالة تثبيت الاسئلة المذكورة مع قرار الرفض المتخذ بشأنها في محضر الجلسة، وتثبت اجابات الشهود في المحضر وتتلى بناءاً على طلب الشاهد او احد الخصوم، ويوقع الشاهد على اقواله الا اذا قامت معذرة تحول دون ذلك، وفي هذه الحالة تثبت المحكمة الكيفية في محضرالطلب( ).
وقد نصت المادة (213) من قانون المرافعات المصري على ان توجيه الاسئلة الى الشاهد يكون من المحكمة او القاضي المنتدب، ويجيب الشاهد اولاً عن اسئلة الخصم الذي استشهد به ثم عن اسئلة الخصم الاخر، دون ان يقطع احد الخصوم كلام الاخر او كلام الشاهد وقت اداء الشهادة( ).وفي الجلسة المعينة للشهادة، اذا دخل الشاهد يسأل اولاً عن هويته فاذا تبين انه من الشهود المحصورة أسماؤهم سمع والا صرف بسلام كما جاء في المادة (85) من قانون اصول المحاكمات الحقوقية السوري( ) .
واذا حضر الشاهد وامتنع عن اداء اليمين او عن الاجابة بغير سبب قانوني، يقضي عليه بحكم مبرم بغرامة من (10-50) ليرة سورية، ما لم يتنازل الخصم عن شهادته (المادة 78 بينات سوري)، وتسمع شهادة كل شاهد على انفراد بعد تحليفه يميناً بأن يقول الحق، ويتم سماع الشهادة بحضور الخصوم، ويحق لرئيس المحكمة ان يأمر احد الخصوم بالخروج تأميناً للشاهد على حريته، وبعد اداء الشهادة يدعو رئيس المحكمة الخصم ويطلعه على الشهادة المؤداة في غيابه (المادة 77 بينات سوري)، وتوجه الاسئلة الى الشاهد من رئيس المحكمة، واذا كانت المحكمة التي تؤدي امامها الشهادة محكمة جماعة، فيحق لكل عضو منها توجيه الاسئلة الى الشاهد بواسطة الرئيس، ويستجوب الشاهد عن ملابسات الوقائع التي تطلب الشهادة بشأنها، وتثبت اجابات الشاهد في محضر الجلسة، وتؤدى الشاهدة باللغة العربية وللمحكمة سماع اقوال الشهود الذين يجهلونها بواسطة مترجم بعد حلف اليمين، (المادة 24 من قانون السلطة القضائية) ( ) .
هذا، ولا يصح الاخذ بشهادة من لا يبلغ عمره اربع عشرة سنة كاملة وتسمع اقواله على سبيل الاستدلال فقط، بغير يمين طبقاً للمادة (204) من قانون المرافعات المصري التي نصت على ان تسمع اقوال من لم تبلغ سنه اربع عشرة سنة بغير يمين، وعلى سبيل الاستدلال فقط ومفاد ذلك انه لا يصح ان يبني القاضي حكمه على شهادته او اقواله وحدها وله فقط ان
يسترشد بها لتعزيز شهادة شاهد بالغ او دليل قانوني اخر، والعبرة بالسن وقت اداء الشهادة أي وقت سماعها لا وقت تحملها( )، وجاء في المادة (32) من قانون البينات الاردني على ان المحكمة لها ان تسمع اقوال الصبي الذي لا يفهم معنى اليمين على سبيل الاستدلال فقط .
وسؤال الخصمين والمحكمة للشاهد عن وقائع الشهادة جائز بشرط ان لا يكون فيه تلقين للشاهد بشيء جديد، واما اذا كان على سبيل التذكير فقط فلا مانع يمنعه كما اذا نسي الشاهد ان يذكر المكان الذي وقع فيه العقد يحق للمشهود له ان يسأله عن ذلك بدون ان يلقنه او يزيده علماً، فان الشاهد قد يعتريه الذهول امام هيبة القضاء فيغفل عن ذكر ما يعلم، ولكن لا يجوز ارهاقه الاسئلة التي قد تعجز الحافظة عن اجوبتها كسعة المكان الذي كانوا فيه وعدد الاشخاص الحاضرين، وهل كانوا وقوفاً ام قعوداً وما كانت الساعة من النهار واوصاف مفروشات الغرفة من تكلم اولاً، وماذا قال فلان من الحاضرين وما هو لون الحبر الذي كتب فيه العقد وهل سلم المال الى يده او وضع امامه، وماذا كان المشهود عليه لابساً وما اشبه ذلك من الامور التي لا يكلف الشاهد بحفظها ويتذرع بها الخصوم توصلاً لافساد الشهادة عندما تختلف اجوبة الشهود بهذه الخصومات ( ) .

وللقاضي مطلق الحرية في الاخذ او عدم الاخذ بشهادة الشاهد الذي لا يطمئن الى شهادته حسبما يرى من ظروف الدعوى، ما دام عدم اطمئنانه هذا سائغاً عقلاً، ولا عبرة بكثرة الشهود او قلتهم كما انه لا عبرة بمراكزهم في الهيئة الاجتماعية، ما دامت شهاداتهم لا تتفق مع ظروف الدعوى، ولا توحي بالثقة بها، وحتى اذا اتفق الطرفان على شهادة شاهد معين فان شهادته لا تقيد القاضي، ولو ان ذلك يوحي باطمئنان الطرفين اليه وثقتهما به، وبانه شاهد عدل-ذلك لانه لا يصح ان يتفق الطرفان على طريقة للاثبات تقيد المحكمة، وللمحكمة ان تأخذ بشهادة غيره، بل للطرفين ان يستشهدا غيره ( ).
ثالثاً: تعذر حضور الشاهد لاداء الشهادة
عالجت الفقرة الثانية من المادة (82) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية الحالة التي يكون فيها الشاهد غير قادر على الحضور الى المحكمة لاداء الشهادة، والتي جاء بها انه: ( اذا كان من الضروري سماع شهادة شاهد تعذر حضوره بسبب اقتنعت به المحكمة، تأخذ شهادته بحضور الطرفين في محل اقامته او في غرفة القضاة او في محل اخر تستنسبــه او تنيب احد قضاتها في ذلك والشهادة التي تسمع على هذا الوجه تتلى اثناء النظر في الدعوى).
وهذا الامر يعتبر استثناء على القاعدة العامة التي تقضي بحضور الشاهد الى المحكمة لتأدية الشهادة، ذلك انه اذا كان للشاهد عذر يمنعه من الحضور للمحكمة كأن يكون مريضاً او كبيراً في السن، ولا يقوى على الحضور، وارتأت المحكمة ان شهادته ضرورية للفصل في الدعوى، والا فانها تقرر صرف النظر عن شهادة الشاهد، فانه يجوز لها وبناءاً على سلطتها التقديرية في اقتناعها بعذر الشاهد وبأهمية شهادته ان تأخذ شهادته بحضور الفريقين في محل اقامة الشاهد او في غرفة القضاة او في محل اخر تراه مناسباً، كما يجوز لها ن تنيب احد قضاتها لذلك الغرض، في هذه الحالة يجب على المحكمة ان تتلو الشهادة اثناء النظر في الدعوى( ).
كذلك، فقد جاء نص المادة (11) الفقرة الثالثة من قانون محاكم الصلح، ليعالج هذا الامر اذ نص على انه:
( اذا تعذر حضور الشاهد لوجوده خارج قضاء المحكمـة يرسل القاضي ورقة انابة الى قاضي صلح المحل الذي يقيم فيه الشاهد وعلى القاضي الذي تصله الانابـة ان يستمع شهادة الشاهد علناً في المسائل المبينة في الانابة وينظم ضطباً بها وبعد تصديقه يرسله الى القاضي الذي استنابه، والشاهد المقيم في دائرة قضاء القاضي اذا لم يكن مجيئة الى المحكمة لمعذرة 
مشروعة كالمرض تؤخذ شهادة في محل اقامته بحضور الطرفين). 
فاذا كان الشاهد يقيم في محل يقع خارج قضاء المحكمة، فاللمحكمة الحق في انابة قاضي صلح المحل الذي يقيم فيه الشاهد، وعلى القاضي المناب ان يستمع بدوره الى شهادة هذا الشاهد علناً وبحضور الطرفين في المسائل التي جاء بيانها في الانابة، وبعد الانتهاء من استجواب الشاهد والاستماع الى اقواله ينظم القاضي المناب ضبطاً بالاجراءات التي اتخذها لسماع شهادة الشاهد ويصدقه ويرسله الى القاضي الذي استنابه، واذا كان الشاهد مريضاً لا يقوى على الحضور الى المحكمة وكان يقيم في دائرة قضاء المحكمة، فلها ان تأخذ شهادته في محل اقامته وبحضور الطرفين .

ولا عبرة لما يشهد به الشاهد في غير حضور المحكمة ولو كان ذلك بحضور احد موظفي الدولة او في دائرة اخرى رسمية لان الشهادة القضائية لا تعتبر ما لم تقع في مجلس المحاكمة، واذا لم يستطع الشاهد الحضور الى المحكمة لمرض او لمعذرة اخرى كوجوده في بلد بعيد او كونه من النساء وطلب مستشهد استماع شهادته في محل اقامته وقنعت المحكمة بالمعذرة، فان كان الشاهد مقيماً داخل قضاء المحكمة انتدبت احد قضاتها نائباً عنها وارسلته مع الخصمين الى محل الشاهد فيسمع شهادته وبدونها في محضر خاص يوقع عليه القاضي المناب والشاهد والخصمان، وان كان مقيماً في قضاء اخر فالمحكمة تستنيب محكمة ذلك القضاء لسماع شهادته فيها على هذا الوجه او باستنابة عضو منها، وان كان في البلاد الاجنبية فيمكن استماع شهادته في محكمة قنصلية الدولة او في محكمة ذلك المحل (المادة 87 من قانون اصول المحاكمات الحقوقية السوري)، وتعتبر الشهادة المأخوذة بطريقة الاستنابة كالشهادة المسموعة بحضور المحكمة( )

واذا اقتضى سماع شهادة رئيس الجمهورية، فقد اعطت المادة (27) من قانون البينات السوري، الحق للمحكمة للانتقال اليه لسماع شهادته، وللمحكمة الانتقال لسماع شهادة الشاهد اذا كان له عذر يمنعه من الحضور ولها انتداب احد قضاتها لهذه الغاية (المادة 75/1 بينات سوري)، وتعد المحكمة المنابة محضراً بما سمعت من شهادة الشهود يوقعه الرئيس والقضاة وكاتب الضبط ويرسل الى المحكة المنيبة (المادة 76 بينات سوري) ( ) .

على انه اذا تبلغ الشاهد تبليغاً صحيحاً وتخلف عن الحضور بغير معذرة مشروعة تبرر تخلفه جاز للمحكمة ان تصدر مذكرة احضار بحقه تتضمن تفويض الشرطة اخلاء سبيله بالكفالة، على انه اذا احضر الشاهد وابدى معذرته ولكن دون ان تقتنع المحكمة بها، فانه يجوز له ان تقرر حبسه لمدة لا تزيد عن اسبوع او بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة دنانير، حيث يكون حكمها قطعياً لا يقبل أي طريق من طرق الطعن( )، وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة (81/6) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية والتي جاء فيها:
( اذا تبلغ الشاهد تبليغاً صحيحاً وتخلف عن الحضور ولم يكن للشاهد معذرة مشروعة في تخلفه يجوز للمحكمة ان تصدر مذكرة احضار بحقه تتضمن تفويض الشرطة اخلاء سبيله بالكفالة، واذا حضر الشاهد ولم تقنع المحكمة بمعذرته فلها ان تحكم عليه بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد عن اسبوع او بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة دنانير، ويكون قرارها قطعياً).
وكذلك المادة (11/1/2) من قانون محاكم الصلح والتي نصت على انه:
( اذا تخلف الشاهد عن اجابة الدعوى دون ان يكون له معذرة مشروعة يحكم عليه بغرامة لا يتجاوز مقدارها خمسة دنانير ويؤمر باحضاره، ومتى جيء بالشاهد وبين معذرة مشروعة جاز اعفاؤه من الغرامة، والحكم بالغرامة وقرار الاعفاء منهـــا لا يتبعان طريقاً من الطرق القانونية).
قانون البينات السوري وفي المادة المادة (74) فيه اوجب على الشاهد اذا تبلغ مذكرة التكليف بالحضور وكانت مستوفية شروطها القانونية ولم يعتذر عن الحضور لسبب مشروع، للمحكمة ان تحكم عليه بغرامة من (5-10) دنانير سورية، وتقرر احضاره جبراً، ويكون هذا الحكم مبرم، واذا اثبت الشاهد ان تخلفه كان راجعاً لعذر مقبول، فللمحكمة ان تعفيه من اداء الغرامة كلها او بعضها( ) .
اما الشهود المقيمون خارج منطقة المحكمة، فيجوز سماعهم بانابة المحكمة التي يقيمون في منطقتها، وفي هذه الحالة تعد صحيفة استنابة تتضمن البيانات الخاصة بشخصية الشهود والوقائع التي يراد استشهادهم عليها وترسل الى هذه المحكمة، وتعد المحكمة المنابة محضراً بما سمعت من شهادة الشهود يوقعه الرئيس والقضاة وكاتب الضبط ويرسل الى المحكمة المنيبة (المادة 76 بينات سوري) ( ) .
رابعاً: شهادة رجل الدين او الرئيس الروحي لطائفة
تطرقت المادة (11) من قانون محاكم الصلح، الى الحالة التي يكون فيها الشاهد رجل دين او رئيس روحي اعلى لطائفة من الطوائف، فقررت له وضعاً خاصاً في ادائه للشهادة امام القضاة .
فاذا كلف احد رجال الدين بتأدية الشهادة في دعوى منظورة امام المحكمة، فان المادة (11) وفي فقرتها الرابعة قد اعطت له الحق في الاعتراض على حلف اليمين قبل اداء الشهادة امام المحكمة، وان يطلب حلف اليمين بين يدي أسقفه او رئيسه الديني بموجب القانون، الا انه يتوجب عليه في هذه الحالة ان يتوجه في الحال الى اسقفه او رئيسه الديني ويؤدي امامه اليمين مقسماً انه سيجيب بصدق عن جميع ما يلقى عليه من الاسئلة التي تجيزها المحكمة، وبعد ان يؤدي اليمين امام رئيسه الديني يعود بشهادة من المرجع الديني الذي ادى امامه اليمين سواء الاسقف او رئيسه الديني، تشعر القاضي انه حلف اليمين المطلوبة في اداء الشهادة، ومن ثم يتم الاستماع الى شهادته واستجوابه وفق القواعد المقررة في القانون .
وقد منح المشرع الاردني رجل الدين الحق في طلب حلف اليمين امام رئيسه الديني، حفاظاً على شعوره الديني، والمقصود هنا برجل الدين هو غير المسلم، لان الدين الاسلامي يتطلب ان يكون اليمين بين يدي القاضي وفي المحكمة ( ) .
ويلاحظ بان هذا الامر يكون امام قاضي الصلح، ولم يوجب القانون على رجل الدين ذلك، وانما له الخيار في الحلف امام قاضي الصلح او الاعتراض على الحلف وطلب حلف اليمين بالكيفية التي بينها القانون في الفقرة الرابعة من المادة (11) . ويقع على المحكمة ان تستوضح مدى اهمية الاستماع الى اقوال رجل الدين وان كانت مطلوبة لاثبات وقائع يجيز القانون اثباتها بشهادة الشهود ام لا، او ان البينات الخطية المقدمة لا تكفي لاثبات الدعوى بنظر المحكمة ويتطلب الاستماع الى شهادة رجل الدين لاستكمال النقص فيها، وهذا يعود الى السلطة التقديرية للمحكمة دون معقب عليها، فاذا ارتأت المحكمة ضرورة الاستماع الى اقواله، تتم دعوته لتأدية الشهادة بعد ان يؤدي اليمين لدى المرجع الديني الذي ينتمي اليه ان طلب ذلك .
واذا طلب احد الخصوم الاستماع الى اقوال رئيس روحي اعلى لطائفة من الطوائف، ووجدت المحكمةبعد التدقيق في البينات الخصوم مسوغاً لذلك وان من الضروري الاستماع الى شهادته، فقد اوجب القانون وفي المادة (11) من قانون الصلح وفي فقرتها الخامسة، ان يأخذ قاضي الصلح شهادته بحضور الطرفين في غرفته او محل اقامة الشاهد او في أي محل اخر تجد المحكمة انه مناسباً لذلك، والشهادة التي تؤخذ على هذا الوجه تتلى اثناء النظر في الدعوى . ويقوم الشهود بأداء الشهادة في اليوم المحدد لذلك امام المحكمة، ويؤدي كل شاهد شهادته على انفراد بغير حضور باقي الشهود الذين لم تسمع شهادتهم، وهو يؤديها شفاهاً دون الاستعانة بمفكرات مكتوبة الا بإذن المحكمة اذا كانت طبيعة الدعوى تسوغ ذلك .
ويجب على الشاهد قبل الادلاء بشهادته ان يحلف يميناً بأن يقول الحق وقد بين قانون المرافعات الكويتي، بان الحلف يكون على حسب الاوضاع الخاصة بديانته، ان طلب الشاهد ذلك، فاذا اديت الشهادة بغير حلف اليمين كانت باطلة (المادة 106 من قانون المرافعات الكويتي) ( )، ولم يرد في قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية نص مماثل .

الفصل الثالث
دعوى سماع الشاهد 
تمهيد:
يقتضي حسن سير العدالة التبسيط في اجراءات المحاكمة وفي اصدار الاحكام، ولا بد من اجل ذلك افساح المجال الكافي للمحتاجين لاعداد وسائل الدفاع في القضية والرد على ما يقدم من دفوع، ولكن هذا المبدأ من شأنه ان يؤخر الفصل في النزاع مما يؤدي الى الاضرار بمصالح الخصوم في المسائل التي يقتضي سرعة البت بها، من هنا نشأت فكرة القضاء المستعجل فأوجد المشرع الى جانب القضاء العادي قضاءاً يتصف بسرعة الاجراءات، واناط بهذا القضاء امر الحكم في المسائل المستعجلة التي لا تمس اصل الحق المتنازع عليه .

وقانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية، ومن خلال المادة (32) فقرة (4) قد جاء بفكرة الدعوى الاصلية التي يكون موضوعها سماع شاهد يخشى فوات فرصة الاستشهاد به على موضوع لم يعرض على القضاء ويحتمل عرضه عليه، ووضع شروطاً لذلك، يتعين على مقدم الطلب ان يراعيها عند تقديمه الطلب الى قاضي الامور المستعجلة، وفي هذا الفصل سنبحث تلك الشروط والامور المتعلقة بطلب سماع الشاهد من خلال تقسيم الموضوع الى قسمين:
اولاً: حالات سماع الشهادة في دعوى اصلية .
ثانياً: اصول سمع الشهادة في دعوى اصلية .

اولاً: حالات سماع الشهادة في دعوى اصلية:-
ان طلب سماع الشاهد الذي يخشى فوات فرصة الاستشهاد به على موضوع لم يعرض بعد على القضاء ويحتمل عرضه عليه، هذا الطلب من الطلبات المستعجلة بنص المادة (32/4) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية، وهو تطبيق لكفاية المصلحة المحتملة في اقامة الدعوى والطلبات امام القضاء عملاً بالمادة (3/2) اصول مدنية التي اجازت الطلب اذا كان الغرض منه الاستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فيه( ) .
حيث اجازت المادة (32) اصول مدنية لمن يخشى فوات فرصة الاستشهاد على موضوع لم يعرض بعد على القضاء، ويحتمل عرضه عليه ان يطلب في مواجهة ذوي الشأن سماع ذلك الشاهد بهدف الحفاظ على دليله من الضياع، ويقدم هذا الطلب الى قاضي الامور المستعجلة ويكون مصروفاته على من طلبه ويشترط في ذلك مايلي:
ان تتوافر حالة الضرورة وهي الخشية من فوات فرصة الاستشهاد به( )، أي ان يكون هناك استعجال، والاستعجال هنا هو خشية فوات فرصة الاستشهاد بالشاهد عندعرض النزاع على القضاء، كما لو كان الشاهد مريضاً مرضاً خطيراً، او مجنداً في الحرب، او مقبلاً على سفر لمدة طويلة او غير ذلك مما يخشى معه فوات فرصة الاستشهاد به، وعنصر الاستعجال هذا تقتضيه القواعد العامة في القضاء المستعجل( )، فلا بد ان تقوم ضرورة ملجئة تقتضي المبادرة بسماع الشهادة، ومن عناصر هذه الضرورة قيام دليل جدي امام قاضي الامور المستعجلة، من ظاهر المستندات على ان الواقعة المراد الاستشهاد عليها تتصل بموضوع يحتمل عرضه على القضاء الموضوعي( ).
ان يكون الموضوع المراد اثباته بالشهود، مما يحتمل عرضه على القضاء( ) أي ان نزاعاً قد حصل بين الخصوم، وقد يتطلب هذا النزاع اللجوء الى القضاء .
ان تكون الوقائع المراد اثباتها مما يجوز اثباتها بالشهادة، ويتحقق قاضي الامور المستعجلة من ذلك من ظاهر المستندات، وحكمه على ذلك لا يلزم محكمة الموضوع عند نظر الدعوى الموضوعية، فالمحكمة الموضوع ان تقضي بان الواقعة مما لا يجوز اثباته بالشهادة اوت تقضي برد هذه الشهادة بسبب اخر( )، فاذا قام نزاع امام قاضي الامور المستعجلة حول جواز اثبات الواقعة بالبينة كان لقاضي الامور المستعجلة ان يبحث هذه المسألة ويقدرها في حدود ماله من سلطة وفقاً للضوابط العامة في القضاء المستعجل، على ان تكون الكلمة النهائية في كل ذلك لمحكمة الموضوع فيما بعد( ) .
واذا كان النزاع معروضاً من السابق على القضاء، فانه يمكن تقديم هذا الطلب لمحكمة الموضوع، اذا رفع اليها تبعاً لدعوى موضوعية مقامة لديها عملاً بالمادة (32) اصول مدنية التي جاء فيها على ان هذا لايمنع من اختصاص محكمة الموضوع ايضاً 
بهذه المسأئل اذا رفعت لها بطريق التبعية)( ) .
وبما انه ليس من وظيفة القضاء جميع الادلة للخصوم، وان جميع الادلة وتقديمها هي من واجب الخصوم وحدهم، اضافة الى ان وظيفة القضاء تخرج عن ذلك، فانه واستثناء على القاعدة العامة ولاعتبارات خاصة تقتضيها العدالة خرج المشرع على هذه القاعدة واجاز في حالات محددة للقضاء المحافظة على الدليل الذي يخشى ضياع فرصة الاستشهاد به لمصلحة الخصوم، ومثال ذلك سماع الشاهد فيجوز لمن يخشى ضياع فرصة الاستشهاد بشاهد على موضوع لم يعرض بعد على القضاء ويحتمل عرضه عليه ان يطلب ذلك الشاهد، فاذا تحققت الضرورة من سماعه بان كان مريضاً بمرض خطير، ويخشى وفاته او كان على وشك سفر طويل، بالاضافة الى احتمال ان تصبح الواقعة موضوع الشهادة محل نزاع امام القضاء كان له ذلك( ) .
وينظم المشرع هذه الدعوى كصورة خاصة من صور الدعاوي المستعجلة وهي تخضع لشروط الدعاوي المستعجلة، ويتحدد شرط الخطر او الاعتداء المحتمل بخشية المدعي فوات فرصة الاستشهاد بشاهد على موضوع لم يعرض بعد على القضاء ويحتمل عرضه عليه، ويجب ان تكون الواقعة التي يراد الاستشهاد عليها، مما يجوز اثباته بالشهادة والا لم تكن هناك مصلحة في الاجراءات المطلوب كما يجب ان يوجد احتمال لوجود الحق( ) .
وينبني على ذلك ان القانون اجاز رفع دعوى اصلية او غير متفرعة من دعوى اخرى منظورة امام القضاء، ويكون الغرض الاصلي منها الوصول الى اثبات اقوال شهود متعلقة بواقعة لم يثير نزاع بشأنها بعد، احتياطاً لنشوء هذا النزاع مستقبلاً، ورغبة في الاستحصال مسبقاً على دليل رسمي على هذه الواقعة خشية تعذر ذلك، اذا مضى على هذه الواقعة وقت طويل تضيع معه فرصة الاستشهاد عليها بشهود( ) .
هذا وقد استحدث قانون المرافعات المصري حكماً للمحافظة على دليل الشهادة من الضياع قبل اوان الاستمساك به، فنص في المادة (222) منه على انه يجوز لمن يخشى فوات فرصة الاستشهاد بشاهد على موضوع لم يعرض بعد امام القضاء ويحتمل عرضـه عليه ان يطلب في مواجهة ذوي الشأن سماع ذلــك الشاهد …).والى ذلك ذهب المشرع السوري في المادة (86) من قانون البينات السوري .
ثانياً: اصول سماع الشهادة في دعوى اصلية
يتحدد اختصاص قاضي الامور المستعجلة في المسائل المستعجلة في حدود اختصاص الجهة القضائية التي يتبعها، فلا يجوز له الحكم باتخاذ اجراءات وقتية تتعلق بحق النزاع فيه من اختصاص جهة قضائية غير جهة القضاء العادي، فقاضي الامور المستعجلة يختص في المسائل الوقتية المتعلقة بسائر المنازعات التي تختص بها المحاكم القضائية في تشكيلها المتعلقة بالمواد الحقوقية (المدنية والتجارية)( ). 
فمتى كان الطلب المستعجل مقبولاً وصالحاً لرؤيته من قبل قاضي الامور المستعجلة ومتوافرة جميع شروط قبوله، فان القانون قد تطلب ضرورة تقديمه بلائحة تكون مستوفية لجميع بياناتها من اسم المحكمة واسم المستدعي بالكامل ومهنته ووظيفته ومحل عمله وموطنه واسم من يمثله ان وجد، اسم المستدعىضده بالكامل ومهنته ووظيفته ومحل عمله وموطنه واسم من يمثله، موضوع الطلب ووقائعه، توقيع المستدعي او وكيله واخيراً تاريخ تحرير الطلب( )، ويقدم الطلب بالطرق المعتادة لتقديم الطلبات المستعجلة، ويرفق به الوثائق والمستندات المؤيدة له عملاً بالمادة (33/2) من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية ومن ذلك مثلاً تقديم تذكرة سفر للشاهد الذي يعمل بالخارج ويكون قد حضر للزيارة لمدة قصيرة وابراز عقد ورد اسم الشاهد من بين الموقعين عليه وتقديم انذار عدلي يشير لوقوع خلاف بين المستدعي والشخص الذي ستقام الدعوى ضده مستقبلاً .

ومن البديهي ان يرفق باستدعاء الطلب هذا جميع البينات والمستندات المؤيدة له والتي يستند اليها، وقد اجازت المادة (33) من الاصول المدنية للمحكمة او قاضي الامور المستعجلة ان تقرر تكليفه بتقديم كفالة نقدية او مصرفية او عدلية حسبما يحدده قاضي الامور المستعجلة من كفيل مليء تضمن ما قد يلحق بالمستدعىضده في الطلب من عطل او ضرر اذا ظهر ان المستدعي غير محق في طلبه، ولعل الحكمة من طلب الكفالة هي ان المستدعي انما يقدم بيناته ومستنداته والوثائق التي يستند اليها للقاضي الذي يقوم بدوره باصدار القرار حسبما يدل عليه واقع الحال ودون المساس باصل الحق من خلال ما قدم له، وهذا بطبيعة الحال قد يلحق ضرر بالمستدعىضده عطل او ضرر اذا تبين من نتيجة الدعوى ان المستدعي غير محق في طلبه( ) .
واذا تحقق قاضي الامور المستعجلة من استكمال الدعوى لعناصرها وتوافر شروط اختصاصه، فانه يقضي باجابة المدعي الى طلبه، ويصدر الحكم بالموافقة على سماع الشاهد وتحديد جلسة لذلك، وتطبق بشأن سماع الشهادة الاصول المنصوص عليها في المادتين (81و82) اصول مدنية مع مراعاة ان الاصل في ذلك ان تتم تدقيقاً عملاً بالمادة (33/1) من الاصول المدنية، الا اذا رأى قاضي الامور المستعجلة خلاف ذلك، واذا اجيب المدعي الى طلبه بسماع الشاهد الذي يخشى فوات فرصة الاستشهاد به فان مصروفات هذا الشاهد كلها تكون على من طلبه، وهذا مقتضى نهاية الفقرة الرابعة من المادة (32/1) اصول مدنية حيث جاء فيها(وتكون مصروفاته على من طلبه) ( ). 
وجعلت المادة (60) لزاماً على القاضي ان يعين جلسة المحاكمة للنظر في الدعوى المستعجلة فور قيدها في سجل الدعاوي، وقررت ايضاً ان الدعاوي المستعجلة تعتبر غير خاضعة لتبادل اللوائح الواجب في الدعاوي العادية، حيث يكون ذلك بقرار يصدر رئيس المحكمة في ذيل لائحة الدعوى، وجعلت المادة (61) من الاصول ميعاد الحضور في الدعاوي المستعجلة اربع وعشرون ساعة، حيث اجازت وفي حالات يقدرها قاضي الامور المستعجلة انقاص هذا الميعاد الى ساعة واحدة، ولكن بشرط تبليغ المدعىعليه نفسه، وذلك بموجب قرار من القاضي على انه لا يترتب البطلان على عدم مراعاة ميعاد الحضور الاصلي في الدعاوي المستعجلة، وذلك بغير اخلال بحق المدعىعليه في التأجيل لاستكمال الميعاد، اذ ان ميعاد الحضور هو حق مقرر لمصلحة المدعىعليه( ) .
واذا توافرت شروط هذه الدعوى حكم قاضي الامور المستعجلة بسماع الشاهد واثبت شهادته في محضر المحاكمة، وتتبع في سماع الشهادة القواعد المقررة للاثبات بالبينة، وانما لا يجوز للخصم الاخر طلب سماع شهود نفي لمصلحته امام قاضي الامور المستعجلة وانما يكون له ذلك امام محكمة الموضوع، وللخصم ان يثير امام محكمة الموضوع النزاع في جواز الاثبات بالبينة فاذا قضت المحكمة بعدم جواز الاثبات بشهادة الشهود امتنع على خصمه الاستناد الى محضر المحاكمة الذي اثبت فيه قاضي الامور المستعجلة الشهادة ولذلك نص قانون المرافعات الكويتي وفي المادة (117) منه على انه لا يجوز تسليم صورة من محضر المحاكمة الا بناءً على امر من محكمة الموضوع( )، والى ذلك ذهب كل من التشريع السوري في المادة (87) من قانون البينات والتشريع المصري في المادة (223) من قانون المرافعات، وذلك محافظة على الدليل خشية ضياعه .
والقرار الذي يصدر عن قاضي الامور المستعجلة، كاستنثاء على الاصل العام الذي يقضي بعدم اجازة الطعن في الاحكام التي تصدر ولا تنتهي بها الخصومة الا بعد صدور الحكم المنهي للخصومة كلها، قد اجاز القانون ومن خلال المادة (170) من الاصول المدنية استئنافه لدى محكمة الاستئناف، كما اجازت المادة (76/2) من ذات القانون استئناف الاحكام الصادرة في المواد المستعجلة اياً كانت المحكمة التي اصدرتها، حيث ابانت ان القرار الصادر عن محكمة الاستئناف نتيجة الاستئناف هو قرار لا يقبل أي طريق من طرق الطعن، وقد حددت المادة (178) من ذات القانون ميعاد الاستئناف في المسائل المستعجلة بعشرة ايام، على انه متى صدر قرار بقبول الطلب المقدم من المستدعي في المسائل المستعجلة، فان هذا القرار يكون على ذمة الدعوى الموضوعية موضوع اصل الحق ولحين الفصل فيها( ) .
الفصل الرابـع

علاقة القواعد الموضوعية للشهادة بأدائها.
تمهيـد:
اورد القانون المدني وقانون البينات القواعد العامة الموضوعية الخاصة بشهادة الشهود تاركين امر تنظيم الناحية الاجرائيية لقانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية الذي نظم مسألة سماع للشهود ومناقشتهم من خلال مواده (81و82)، فقد ذكر القانون المدني وفي المادة (80) منه ان: ( كل شهادة تضمنت جر مغنم للشاهد او دفع مغرم عنه ترد).
وهذه القاعدة تعتبر قاعدة عامة في الشهادة بحيث ترد كل شهادة اذا كان الغرض منها جر مغنم للشاهد او دفع مغرم عنه، كذلك فقد اوردت المادة (81) من القانون المدني الحالة التي يكون فيها الشاهد اخرس، حيث اوجب ان يعتد بإشارته المعهودة في شهادته وحلفه.
اما قانون البينات فقد خصص الباب الرابع منه للقواعد الخاصة بالشهادة، فجعل القاعدة العامة في الشهادة هي جواز الاثبات بالشهادة في الالتزامات غير التعاقدية، اما في الالتزامات التعاقدية فقد اورد احكاماً خاصة يجب مراعاتها لجواز الاثبات بالشهادة وعدم جوازه. كذلك فقد حدد قانون البينات بعض القواعد الموضوعية الاخرى التي لها مساس بالناحية الاجرائية، مثل اقرار الحق للخصم في دفع واقعة معينة بطريق الشهود متى اجيز ذلك للخصم الاخر، كما حدد هذا القانون ان للمحكمة سماع شهادة كل انسان ما لم يكن مجنوناً او صبياً لا يفهم معنى اليمين الا ان لها ان تسمع الصبي على سبيل الاستدلال.
اضافة الى ما سبق فقد وضع قانون البينات بعض الضوابط والقيود بخصوص الادلاء بالشهادة، وذلك عندما منع أي شخص من الشهادة على معلومات تتعلق بشؤون الدولة، كذلك منع الموظفين من الشهادة بما يكون قد وصل الى علمهم اثناء قيامهم بالعمل من معلومات لا يجوز اذاعتها، ومنع المحامين او الوكلاء او الاطباء من الشهادة حول معلومات علموا بها عن طريق مهنتهم، واخيراً فلا يجوز لأحد الزوجين افشاء دون رضى الاخر ما ابلغه اياه اثناء الزوجية ولو بعد انقضائها الا في حال رفع دعوى من احدهما على الاخر، ومتى كانت الشهادة جائزة ومتفقة مع القواعد الموضوعية للقانون من حيث انتاجيتها واتفاقها مع موضوع الدعوى، فان سماعها يجب ان يتم وفقاً لما رسمه قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية من اجراءات .
وفي هذا الفصل، نتعرض للقواعد الموضوعية التي نص القانون عليها في موضوع الشهادة والتي ترتبط بالشهادة من حيث ادائها، ولتحقيق هذا الامر فاننا نقسم هذا الفصل الى الاقسام التالية:
اولاً: جر مغنم للشاهد او دفع مغرم عنه .
ثانياً: المنع من الشهادة .
ثالثاً: حالات الاثبات بالشهادة .
اولاً: جر مغنم للشاهد او دفع مغرم عنه:نصت المادة (80) من القانون المدني على ان:
(كل شهادة تضمنت جر مغنم للشاهد او دفع عنه ترد) فينبغي الا تنصب الشهادة على وقائع تتعلق بشخص الشاهد والا كان له بها مصلحة، وبناء على ذلك يكون مصير شهادته الرد، ولمحكمة الموضوع والحالة هذه تقدير فيما اذا كانت الشهادة تجر مغنماً للشاهد او تدفع عنه مغرماً تبعاً لظروف الدعوى، ولا معقب عليها في ذلك المادة (1700) من مجلة الاحكام العدلية اشترطت الا يكون في الشهادة دفع مغرم او جر مغنم وهذا يعني الا يكون للشهود داعية لدفع المضرة وجلب المنفعة( )، وبناء على ذلك فاذا لم تؤثر الدعوى على مصلحة الشاهد سلباً او ايجاباً فلا يجوز حمل شهادته على جر مغنم او دفع مغرم .
وقد استقر الاجتهاد على ان الشهادة الغير مقبولة وفقاً لحكم المادة (80) من القانون المدني، هي تلك التي تجر مغنماً او تدفع مغرماً شخصياً عن الشاهد وعليه فاذا كان ولد المدعي وشقيقه ليسوا طرفاً في الدعوى فان شهادتهم لا تجر لهم مغنماً او تدفع عنهم مغرماً شخصياً، وبالتالي فانها تكون مقبولة ويتعين على المحكمة ان تزنها مع غيرها من البينات طبقاً لقاعدة تساند البينات( ). 
ذلك ان المادة (80) من القانون المدني، قد نصت على ان كل شهادة تضمنت جر مغنم للشاهد او دفع مغرم عنه ترد، أي ان مدار المغنم او دفع المغرم تتعلق بالشاهد نفسه لا بغيره، وعملاً بذلك فعلى المحكمة ان تبين عند رد شهادة شقيق المدعىعليها وزوجها ما هو المغنم الذي يجرانه لنفسيهما اوالمغرم الذي يدفعانه عنهما من جراء هذه الشهادة، اذ ان كون الشاهد من اقارب احد الخصوم في الدعوى لا يمنع من قبول شهادته اذا اقتنغت بها المحكمة( )، وان مجرد علاقة القربى لا يبرر تطبيق المادة (80) من القانون المدني، الا اذا ثبت ا ن في شهادته جر مغنم شخصي له او دفع مغرم ( ) .
وليس في شهادة شقيق المدعي ما يوجب رد شهادته تطبيقاً لاحكام المادة (80) من القانون المدني طالما انها لم تجر له مغنماً ولم تدفع عنه مغرماً، وذلك بصرف النظر عن صلة القرابة التي تربطه بمن شهد له خروجاً عن قيود المادة (1700) من المجلة التي عدلت على صفة القرابة في عدم قبول الشهادة( )، والتي جاء في نصها بأن لا تقبل شهادة الاصل للفرع والفرع للاصل فلا تقبل شهادة الاباء والاجداد والامهات والجدات لاولادهم واحفادهم وبالعكس، أي شهادة الاولاد والاحفاد للاباء والاجداد والامهات والجدات وهكذا، شهادة احد الزوجين للاخر، واما الاقرباء الذين هم ما عدا هؤلاء فتقبل شهادة احدهم للاخر( ) .
واما حكم المادة (80) من القانون فيوجب رد الشهادة اذا كانت تضمن مصلحة للشاهد وله علاقة بالدعوى ولا تكن شهادة الشهود مردودة لمجرد صلة القرابة بالمشهود له، اذ لا مغنم لهم فيما يستحقه المدعي، وعليه فليس للمميز الذي دعا الشهود وهم المدعي واولاده للشهادة، ان يعترض على شهادة اولاد المدعي لان الشهادة التي بمقتضى المادة (80) من القانون المدني هي للشاهد ذاته مغنم فيها او تدفع مغرم عنه، وهذا غير متوفر بالنسبة لاولاد المدعي( ) .
وان المدعى عليه المطلوب للشهادة يكون بهذه الصفة طرفاً في الدعوى وشهادته فيها جر مغنم له ويكون واقعاً في محله رفض قبول شهادته، وعليه يعتبر الشاهد من قبيل الاشخاص الذي عنتهم المادة (80) من القانون المدني، طالما انه وكّل المحامي في الدعوى بصفته الشخصية، وبصفته مفوضاً بالتوقيع عن الشركة المدعىعليها وبصفته ولياً شرعياً عن اولاده القصر الشركاء في الشركة وهي شركة توصية بسيطة( ).
كذلك لا تقبل شهادة احد الشركاء للاخر في مال الشركة، لان المشهود به هو مشترك بين المشهود له والشاهد، فتكون هذه الشهادة من وجه شهادة لنفسه، وفيها جر مغنم للشاهد وبما ان الشهادة غير متجزئة فلما بطلت في البعض بطلت في الكل( )، والى ذلك ذهبت محكمة التمييز في حكم لها بان لا تقبل شهادة احد الشركاء في الشركة( )، وفي حكم اخر لها جاء فيه بانه يجوز سماع شهادة الشريك في الشركة عن امور الشركة لان شخصية الشاهد منفصلة عن شخصية الشركة( )، وان شهادة موظف الحراج بحق المعتدي على حراج الدولة لا ينطبق عليها نص المادة (80) لان موظف الحراج لا يغنم من شهادته ولا تدفع عن نفسه مغرماً ذلك ان المغرم والمغنم في هذه الحالة هو لخزينة الدولة وعليها.
وان وجود دعاوى للشهود ضد المدعىعليها لا يستوجب استبعاد شهادتهم في الدعوى التي يستشهدون بها بداعي انها تجر لهم مغنماً لان وجود مثل هذه الدعاوى لا يصلح ان يكون سبباً لرد شهادتهم عملاً بالمادة (80) لان حكم هذه المادة ينطبق على من له مصلحة في الدعوى التي شهد فيها، اضافة الى ان تقدير مثل هذه الشهادة يعود لمحكمة الموضوع التي لها الحق باستبعاد الشهادة اذا تبين لها توفر المصلحة للشهود في الدعوى( ).
المشرع الكويتي، وفي قانون المرافعات الكويتي لم يجز رد الشاهد ولو كان قريباً او صهراً لاحد الخصوم (المادة 106)، فلم يأخذ بما تأخذ به بعض التشريعات من جواز رد الشاهد مهما كانت علاقته بالخصوم ما د ام ان لكل خصم ان ينتقد شهادة الشاهد ويبين كل ما يراه من اسباب، لعدم الاخذ بها وما دام ان للمحكمة في النهاية الرأي الاخير من تقدير قيمة كل شهادة على حدة، فان في ذلك حماية للخصوم من كذبة، فضلاً عما في هذا النظام من تفادي تعطيل الاستجواب وتعقيده بسبب جواز رد الشهود( ).هذا ولا شك في ان قرابة الشاهد او مصاهرته للخصم الذي يشهد له تدفعه للميل الى الشهادة لمصلحته، ولذلك يجب على القاضي ان يحتاط في الاخذ بها، وان يراعي ظروف الدعوى وقرائنها. وقد نصت المادة (203) من قانون المرافعات المصري على انه لا يجوز رد الشاهد ولو كان قريباً او صهراً لاحد الخصوم …) فيصح للمحكمة ان تأخذ بشهادة الشاهد ولو كان قريباً او صهراً للخصم الذي استشهد به لان القانون لم يجعل القرابة سبباً لرد الشاهد( ).
ثانياً: المنع من الشهادة:
الاصل ان القانون لا يجيز رد الشاهد الا في حالتين هما: الاولى والتي قررها المشرع في القانون المدني في المادة (80) منه والتي تنص على مايلي: ( كل شهادة تضمنت جر مغنم للشاهد او دفع مغرم عنه ترد).
اذ يجب ان تنصب الشهادة على وقائع النزاع دون اقحام ما يتصل منها بشخص الشاهد، وللمحكمة ان تستبعد من شهادته كل ما بعد عن وقائع النزاع .
والثانية: التي قررها المشرع في المادة (32) من قانون البينات والتي تقضي بان الشاهد يرد اذا كان غير قادر على التمييز، كالمجنون او الصبي الذي لا يفهم معنى اليمين، بالاضافة الى ذلك فقد منع القانون بعض الاشخاص من اداء الشهادة لاعتبارات معينة، هي المحافظة على اسرار الدولة او اسرار المهنة، او اسرار الزوجية( ) . فقد منعت المادة (35) من قانون البينات، أي شخص ان يشهد عن معلومات او مضمون اوارق تتعلق بشؤون الدولة، اذا كانت قد نشرت بالطريق القانوني، او كانت السلطة المختصة قد اذنت في اذاعتها، كما منعت المادة (36) من ذات القانون الموظفين والمستخدمين والمكلفون بخدمة عامة من ان يشهدوا ولو بعد تركهم العمل بما يكون قد وصل الى علمهم، اثناء قيامهم بالعمل من معلومات لا يجوز اذاعتها ومع ذلك فللسلطة المختصة ان تأذن لهم بالشهادة بناء على طلب المحكمة او احد الخصوم والغرض من ذلك هو المحافظة على اسرار الدولة .
وللخصوم الذين يحتاجون لمثل هذه الشهادة، ان يطلبوا من السلطة المختصة الاذن للموظفين في اداء الشهادة، فان اذنت لهم امكنهم ادائها وإلا فلا، وعليه فان لم تصل هذه المعلومات عن طريق الوظيفة، او انها وصلت اليه عن طريق الوظيفة ولكن لم يكن من واجبه كتمانها فلا حظر عليه ان يشهد بها، واذا شهد احد اولئك بأمر يجب عليه كتمانه كانت شهادته باطلة، ولا يصح ان تعتبر دليلاً قانونياً، بما ان القانون منع الشهادة بل انه عاقب عليها، ولا تصبح الشهادة صحيحة الا اذا اقترنت بإذن مسبق من الرئيس الاداري المختص( ) فشهادة الموظف قبل الترخيص من السلطة المختصة بها لا تصلح دليلاً قانونياً لبناء الحكم ( ) .ونصت المادة (37) من قانون البينات على انه لا يجوز لمن علم من المحامين او الوكلاء او الاطباء عن طريق مهنته او صنعته بواقعة او معلومات، لا يجوز ان يفشيها ولو بعد انتهاء خدمته او زوال صفته ما لم يكن ذكرها له مقصوداً به ارتكاب جناية او جنحة، ويجب عليهم ان يؤدوا الشهادة عن تلك الواقعة، او المعلومات متى طلب منهم من اسرها اليهم على ان لا يخل ذلك بأحكام القوانين الخاصة بهم. وقد جاء هذا النص ليحمي سر المهنة، ولكن المشرع لم يحدد ماهية هذا السر الممنوع افشاءه، وقد قيل ان سر المهنة هو معرفة وقائع سرية اطلع عليها شخص اثناء ممارسته لمهنته، مما يوجب القانون والاخلاق عليه ان لا يذيعها، وقد اختلف الشرح في تحديد وقائع السر، فقال بعضهم انه يجب ان يرجع في ذلك الى العرف والى ظروف كل حادثة على انفراد، وقال اخرون ان السر يحدد بما يضر افشاؤه بسمعة مودعه او كرامته، اما الرأي الذي اجمع عليه اكثر الفقهاء والذي اعتمدته اكثر المحاكم فهو يعتبر سر المهنة التزام قانوني لانه يقوم على قاعدة قانونية يعتبرها المشرع من النظام العام فاذا اباح به مستودعه بغير الحالات المقررة في القانون يعتبر باطلاً( ) .
ولا تملك المحكمة ولصراحة المادة (37) من قانون البينات، من تلقاء نفسها ان تحل صاحب المهنة من سر المهنة، وان فعلت كانت كالشهادة باطلة، وبطل تبعاً لها ما بنى عليها، والمنع من الادلاء بالشهادة مقرر لصاحب السر، لذلك يحق لصاحب السر ان يحل صاحب المهنة من واجبه في حفظ السر، وفي هذه الحالة يتوجب على صاحب المهنة الادلاء بشهادته ولم يعد له مبرر للامتناع( ) واخيراً، فان المادة (38) من قانون البينات تقضي بانه لا يجوز احد الزوجين ان يفشي بغير رضا الاخر ما ابلغه اليه اثناء الزوجية، ولو بعد انفصالهما الا في حالة رفع دعوى من احدهما على الاخر او اقامة دعوى على احدهم بسبب جناية او جنحة وقعت منه على الاخر .
وقصد من هذا النص حماية اسرار الزوجية حتى يطمئن كل من الزوجين اطمئناناً كاملاً الى الاخر لان الثقة المتبادلة بين الزوجين هي الاساس المتين الذي يقوم عليه بناء الاسرة فنهى المشرع كلا من الزوجين عن ان يبوح للغير ولو في شهادة يدلي بها امام المحكمة بأي امر وصل الى علمه من زوجه في اثناء قيام الزوجية بينهما، وجعل في الوقت ذاته الامتناع عن ذلك حقاً للزوج الذي حصل له ذلك العلم .
واستناداً لما تقدم يجوز للزوج الذي حصل له مثل هذا العلم ان يفضي في شهادته امام المحكمة، اذا رفع احد الزوجين دعوى على الاخر اياً كان موضوعها واذا رضي الزوج الاخر بأن يحل زوجه من واجب الكتمان وكذلك اذا اقيمت دعوى بسبب جناية او جنحة على احد الزوجين وقعت منه( ) .
قانون المرافعات المصري وفي المادة (206) منه نص على ان الموظفون والمستخدمون والمكلفون بخدمة عامة لا يشهدون ولو بعد تركهم العمل عما يكون قد وصل الى علمهم في اثناء قيامهم به من معلومات لم تنشر بالطريق القانوني، ولم تأذن السلطة المختصة في اذاعتها، ومع ذلك فلهذه السلطة ان تأذن لهم في الشهادة بناء على طلب المحكمة او احد الخصوم، والمادة (207) نصت على انه، لا يجوز لمن علم من المحامين او الاطباء او غيرهم من طريق مهنته او صنعته بواقعة او بمعلومات ان يفشيها ولو بعد انتهاء خدمته او زوال صفته، ما لم يكن ذكرها لهم مقصوداً به فقط ارتكاب جناية او جنحة، ومع ذلك يجب على الاشخاص المذكورين اداء الشهادة عن تلك الواقعة او المعلومات متى طلب منهم ذلك من اسرها لهم دون الاخلال بأحكام القوانين الخاصة بهم، وقضت المادة (209) على انه لا يجوز لاحد الزوجين ان يفشي بغير رضاء الزوج الاخر، ما ابلغه اياه اثناء الزوجية ولو بعد انفصالها الا في حالة رفع دعوى من احدهما على صاحبه او اقامة دعوى على احدهما بسبب جناية او جنحة وقعت منه على الاخر( ) 
ثالثاً: حالات الاثبات بالشهادة
حدد المشرع في المواد (27و28و30) من قانون البينات الحالات التي يجوز فيها الاثبات بشهادة الشهود، كما حدد الحالات التي لا يجوز فيها الاثبات بشهادة الشهود في المادة (29) من قانون البينات، وجعل قانون البينات القاعدة العامة في الشهادة هي جواز الاثبات بالشهادة في الالتزامات غير التعاقدية اما في الالتزامات التعاقدية فقد اورد احكاماً خاصة يجب مراعاتها لجواز الاثبات بالشهادة وعدم جوازه .
فاذا كان الالتزام التعاقدي في غير المواد التجارية تزيد قيمته على عشرة دنانير او كان غير محدد القيمة فلا يجوز الشهادة في اثبات وجود الالتزام اوالبراءة منه، اما في الالتزامات التجارية اطلاقاً والالتزامات المدنية التي لا تزيد قيمتها على عشرة دنانير فيجوز الاثبات بالشهادة وذلك بموجب احكام المادة (28) من قانون البينات .
ولا يجوز الاثبات بشهادة الشهود في الالتزامات التعاقدية حتى ولو كان المطلوب لا تزيد قيمته على عشرة دنانير، وذلك لاثبات ما يخالف مضمون السند الكتابي، فيشترط لدحض السند الكتابي ان يكون بسند كتابي مثله، او باقرار او بدفاتر من يدعي بالسند، ولا يجوز الاثبات بالشهادة فيما اذا كان المطلوب هو الباقي او جزء من حق لا يجوز اثباته بالشهادة، واذا طالب احد في الدعوى بما تزيد قيمته على عشرة دنانير ثم عدل طلبه الى ما لا تزيد قيمته على هذه القيمة، فلا يعطي للخصم الحق بالاثبات بشهادة الشهود (المادة (29) من قانون البينات). وقد اجاز المشرع وفي المادة (30) من قانون البينات الاثبات بالشهادة في الالتزامات التعاقدية حتى ولو كان المطلوب تزيد قيمته على عشرة دنانير، اذا وجد مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابة، ومبدأ الثبوت بالكتابة هو كل كتابة تصدر عن الخصم ويكون من شأنها ان تجعل المدعىبه قريب الاحتمال، واذا وجد مانع مادي او ادبي يحول دون الحصول على دليل كتابي او اذا كان العرف والعادة لا يقضيان بربطها بسند والمانع المادي ان لا يوجد من يستطيع كتابة السند او ان يكون طالب الاثبات شخصاً ثالثاً لم يكن طرفاً في العقد، والمانع الادبي القرابة بين الزوجين او بين الاصول والفروع او بين الحواشي الى الدرجة الثالثة او ما بين احد الزوجين وابويّ الزوج الاخر، واذا فقد الدائن سنده المكتوب بسبب لا يد له فيه فيجوز الاثبات بالشهادة حتى لو كان المطلوب تزيد قيمته على عشرة دنانير وكذلك اذا طعن في العقد بانه ممنوع بالقانون او مخالف للنظام العام او الاداب .
وعليه، ينبغي على الخصم الذي يطلب الاثبات بشهادة الشهود ان يراعي القواعد الموضوعية التي حددها قانون البينات تحت طائلة رفض طلبه او رد الشهادة واعتبارها بينة غير قانونية، ومتى كانت الشهادة جائزة متفقة مع القواعد الموضوعية للقانون من حيث انتاجيتها واتفاقها مع موضوع فان سماعها يجب ان يتم وفقاً لما رسمه قانون الاصول المدنية من اجراءات .
وتطبيقاً لذلك قررت محكمة التمييز في احكامها ومبادئها، على ان البينة الشخصية كون مقبولة لاثبات ان الذين وقعوا على اوراق الشركة فيما يتعلق بأعمالها هم مفوضون بالتوقيع ( )، وفي حكم اخر لها جاء فيه ان البينة الشخصية لا يجوز سماعها لاثبات البيع اذا كانت قيمة المبيع تزيد على عشرة دنانير لان اثباته خاضع لقواعد الاثبات العامة( )، واذا كانت الشركة المدعية شركة تجارية ولم ينكر المدعىعليه ادعاؤها بكونه تاجراً. فتكون معاملة استيراد الحديد وبيعه المدعىعليه هي معاملة تجارية وتقبل البينة الشخصية لاثبات انشغال ذمة المدعىعليه بالمبلغ المدعى به( ) .ويجوز للمحكمة ان تسمع بينة شفوية لاثبات وجود عقد اجارة بين الفريقين وعلى شروط ذلك العقد اذا وجدت قرينة على احتمال وجود عقد ايجار بين الطرفين، ولا تقبل البينة الشفوية لاثبات ما يخالف ما اشتملت عليه المعاملة الجمركية التي تمت بموجبها معاينة البضاعة وتثمينها الموقعة من المرسل اليه او المفوض من قبله لانها تخالف ما اشتمل عليه دليل كتابي رسمي، واحتفاظ الدائن بسند الدين بعد ايهام المدين بتمزيقه، في حين ان الورقة التي مزقت والتي لم يطلع عليها المدين لم تكن ذلك السند يعتبر غشاً من شأنه ان يجيز قبول البينة الشخصية لاثبات الايصال بعد ثبوت الواقعة( ) 

الخاتمـة

ان هذا البحث، ومن خلال فصول الاربعة، يناقش موضوع سماع شهادة الشهود باعتبارها احدى وسائل الاثبات التي نص عليها القانون وقد كان مدار هذا البحث هو الاجراءات التي تتم بها الشهادة من حيث دعوة الشهود الى المحكمة لاداء الشهادة والتي لا تكون الا بناء طلب من الخصوم وموافقة المحكمة الناظرة بالدعوى، وما يترتب على هذه الدعوة من تبليغ الشهود نفقات ومصاريف يتحملها الفريق الذي طلب سماع الشهود. 
وعندما يحضر الشاهد المحكمة في المكان والزمان المحددين بناءاً على تبلغه مذكرة الحضور، فانه يسأل من قبل المحكمة عن اسمه وسنه وعمله وموطنه وعلاقته بالخصوم من عداوة او قرابة وبعد حلفه اليمين القانوني، يصار بعد ذلك الى استجوابه عن طريق طرح الاسئلة عليه حول وقائع الدعوى، من الخصم الذي طلبه اولاً ثم يجوز للفريق الاخر ان يستجوبه. ويحق للفريق الذي استدعى الشاهد ان يستجوبه ثانية في النقاط الناشئة عن مناقشة الخصم له شريطة ان لا يخرج الاستجواب والمناقشة عن موضوع الدعوى، واذا تبلغ الشاهد وتخلف عن الحضور دون معذرة، تصدر المحكمة مذكرة احضار بحقه تتضمن تفويض الشرطة اخلاء سبيله بالكفالة .
واذا رأت المحكمة ضرورة سماع شهادة الشاهد وتعذر حضوره لسبب اقتنعت به المحكمة، جاز لها ان تأخذ شهادته بحضور الطرفين في محل اقامته او في غرفة القضاة او في أي محل اخر تراه مناسباً ولها ان تنيب احد قضاتها في ذلك .
واذا كان الغرض الاحتياط لدفع ضرر محدق او الاستيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فيه، ولاسعاف الخصوم بقرارات سريقة لحماية مراكزهم القانونية حماية مؤقتة، ودون المساس بأصل الحق، فيجوز تقديم الدعوى المستعجلة امام قاضي الامور المستعجلة في المسائل التي نص القانون على اعتبارها مسائل مستعجلة تنظر بوجه السرعة، ومنها الدعوى التي يكون موضوعها سماع شهادة الشاهد الذي يخشى فوات فرصة الاستشهاد به على موضوع لم يعرض بعد على القضاء ويحتمل عرضه عليه حيث يقدم الطلب الى قاضي الامور المستعجلة بعد مراعاة الشروط التي اوجبها القانون وبعد قبوله من قبل المحكمة يصار الى سماع الشاهد وفق الاجراءات التي رتبها القانون .
وفيما يتعلق بعلاقة القواعد الموضوعية التي نص عليها القانون للشهادة بأدائها، فان ما يترتب على عدم مراعاتها بطلان شهادة الشاهد اذ تقرر المحكمة رد الشهادة او عدم قبولها كدليل قانوني لمخالفته لاحكام وقواعد الاثبات التي رتبها القانون لحماية حقوق الخصوم ومصالحهم ولضمان عدم تعارضها .
ان هذا البحث، قد تناول موضوع سماع الشهادة وفقاً لنصوص القانون الاردني مع المقارنة بما ورد حول هذا الموضوع من احكام نصت عليها بعض التشريعات العربية بهدف اطلاع القاريء على هذا الموضوع من وجهة نظر تلك التشريعات وما جاء بها .
ومن خلال الدراسة التي طرحت في هذا البحث، والمقارنة بين التشريعات العربية والقانون الاردني، حول موضوع البحث، خلصنا الى بعض الملاحظات عن احكام قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية رقم (24) لسنة 1988 التي جاءت لتنظم مسألة الاجراءات الخاصة بالشهود نوردها بمايلي: يلاحظ خلو قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية من نص يبين الصيغة القانونية لليمين التي يتوجب حلفها، في حين ان قانون محاكم الصلح قد نص صراحة على الصيغة التي يكون بواسطتها الحلف امام قاضي الصلح في المادة (13) منه، ونصت بعض القوانين العربية على صيغة اليمين كقانون المرافعات المصري.ان قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية لم يبين الاجراءات التي تسبق الحلف مثل ذكر اسم الشاهد لقبه ومهنته، اما التشريعات العربية فقد جاءت على ذكر تلك الاجراءات كقانون البينات السوري .
1. نص قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية في المادة (11) منه على ان تبليغ الشهود يتم وفق الاجراءات الخاصة بتبليغ الخصوم دون تفريق بين الخصوم والشهود من حيث المراكز القانونية لكل منهم .
2. لم يتطرق قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية للحالة التي يمتنع فيها الشاهد عن حلف اليمين او عن الاجابة على الاسئلة التي تطرح عليه، بغير مبرر بحيث لم يبين مدى قيمتها او انتاجيتها في الاثبات بالنسبة للشهادة ولم يبين الجزاء المترتب على الشاهد الممتنع .
3. ان هذه الملاحظات فيما لو تم مراعاتها ضمن احكام الاجراءات الخاصة بالشهادة المنصوص عليها في قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية، في تصوري، فانها ستؤدي الى استدراك بعض النقص الموجود فيها. راجياً ان تنال موضوعات هذا البحث ثقة القاريء .

























المراجع

1. المحامي موسى الاعرج، تطبيق القانون .
2. مفلح القضاة، اصول المحاكمات المدنية والتنظيم القضائي في الاردن .
3. احمد نشأت، رسالة الاثبات .
4. د. عبد الحميد الشواربي، الشهادة .
5. المحامي انس الخمرة، الدعوى في البداية الى النهاية .
6. المستشار مصطفى هرجة، قانون الاثبات في المواد المدنية والتجارية .
7. المحامي محمد الظاهر، شرح قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية .
8. د. رزق الله انطاكي، اصول المحاكمات المدنية في المواد المدنية والتجارية .
9. مجلة نقابة المحامين لعام (97و98) .
10. فارس خوري، اصول المحاكمات الحقوقية .

----------

